# 189 EOI Invitations for May 2019



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Best wishes to all of us hoping and waiting for an invite this coming next round (11th May 2019).


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

Any news? 
190- NSW with 80 points?
Can we expect 189 in next round?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

VarunSingla01 said:


> Any news?
> 190- NSW with 80 points?
> Can we expect 189 in next round?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Hope you get your invitation soon!


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

James018 said:


> There wont be invitation until Election. Fake eois are there already lodged by Peter Dutton so that wont give you a chance in a queue.


You are constantly spreading toxic comments and stupid conspiracies. Please stop spreading your nonsense.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> outrageous_view said:
> 
> 
> > James018 said:
> ...


 Cant you observer the cutoff movements from Nov? There were BIG 4340, 2490. Cant you observer last year when even at 300 invites cutoff was moving steadily. Make sense?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

In May it is highly likely there wont be the invitation round under Libral/Coalition.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

Guys why so much heat. We are all here for long term commitment for the PR. So rather than focussing on conspiracy theory and stating things without facts, let's make this forum way by which we could help each other maximise our chances to get that grant. No matter which govt wins, they would require immigrants and if they don't need , find alternatives. No points bad mouthing about anyone.


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

st080805 said:


> Guys why so much heat. We are all here for long term commitment for the PR. So rather than focussing on conspiracy theory and stating things without facts, let's make this forum way by which we could help each other maximise our chances to get that grant. No matter which govt wins, they would require immigrants and if they don't need , find alternatives. No points bad mouthing about anyone.




I concur.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Guys why so much heat. We are all here for long term commitment for the PR. So rather than focussing on conspiracy theory and stating things without facts, let's make this forum way by which we could help each other maximise our chances to get that grant. No matter which govt wins, they would require immigrants and if they don't need , find alternatives. No points bad mouthing about anyone.


I agree with everything except the part where "_*they would require immigrants*_". 

Peter Dutton has said many times he wishes to cut the migration level to 100,000 or even less. Liberals will be happy to cut immigration to zero as long as they are in power.


----------



## marklee1997 (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone knows why the current invitation round only accepts, for engineering for example, 85-90 pointers. Heard it was because of the new point test system but it will be introduced in Nov this year innit? so why is time gap in between?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

marklee1997 said:


> Anyone knows why the current invitation round only accepts, for engineering for example, 85-90 pointers. Heard it was because of the new point test system but it will be introduced in Nov this year innit? so why is time gap in between?


When the total invitation is around 300 (according to iscah) or 100 as some people feels, engineering is barely getting 5-10 invite in total and there are 5-10 people waiting with 85-90 points and taking the invite. Hence, even 80 pointers didn't even receive any invite.


----------



## marklee1997 (Feb 20, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> When the total invitation is around 300 (according to iscah) or 100 as some people feels, engineering is barely getting 5-10 invite in total and there are 5-10 people waiting with 85-90 points and taking the invite. Hence, even 80 pointers didn't even receive any invite.


where are the rest of the vacancies then? normally the invitation number should be around 1400 innit?


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> There is a big conspiracy behind this. Only if Labor wins, they might increase the invite from June. Labor never plays with lives of immigrants though everyone does politics in the political environment but Labor & Green never play with the lives of immigrants.


Labour already destroyed 190 in WA. Until now they said that they need a year to change the whole migration system. They also claimed that nobody will sponsor overseas employee unless there is an Australian that can do that job or an Australian can be trained to do that job. Of course, the proper organization will carry that case. Labour did not mention even by half of the word that they will change the cap back to 190k, or will not move an additional amount of visas to regional ones. They probably will continue what is already set to keep numbers low before they will introduce their own system, what probably will kill GSM (opinion based on WA experience).

In both cases, migration will become harder - in the Liberal way you at least have some chances, in Labour way IMO none of them. To make things worse, Liberals were in force for the last few years and when I look to historic numbers it looks like it is Labour turn. So buckle your seatbelt because of this upcoming FY gonna be a really wild ride.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

badger-man said:


> Labour already destroyed 190 in WA. Until now they said that they need a year to change the whole migration system. They also claimed that nobody will sponsor overseas employee unless there is an Australian that can do that job or an Australian can be trained to do that job. Of course, the proper organization will carry that case. Labour did not mention even by half of the word that they will change the cap back to 190k, or will not move an additional amount of visas to regional ones. They probably will continue what is already set to keep numbers low before they will introduce their own system, what probably will kill GSM (opinion based on WA experience).
> 
> In both cases, migration will become harder - in the Liberal way you at least have some chances, in Labour way IMO none of them. To make things worse, Liberals were in force for the last few years and when I look to historic numbers it looks like it is Labour turn. So buckle your seatbelt because of this upcoming FY gonna be a really wild ride.


I feel the same too. Labour hasn't mentioned if they will invite around 190,000 again. Maybe due to election coming in, but if they go WA way, they will probably scrap the whole 189 and only go with 190 and regional 489. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

expat4aus2 said:


> I feel the same too. Labour hasn't mentioned if they will invite around 190,000 again. Maybe due to election coming in, but if they go WA way, they will probably scrap the whole 189 and only go with 190 and regional 489. Lets hope for the best.


They will not scrap it - They are aware that GSM is good for AU economy, but I really doubt that they will keep numbers high. IMO they will keep the current figures after re-setup as they are already done to not wasting own time and after a year they will go own way. They pointed Liberals that they want to cut migration MORE from 163k (as was set previously) to 160k.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

At the moment, Doha only accepting NZ applicants for PR not Asian. So 189 soley for NZ now. The reason behind including NZ in 189 is Mr Dutton.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

From 2017/18 to 2018/19, over 30000 places are lost in 189 for overseas graduates.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> At the moment, Doha only accepting NZ applicants for PR not Asian. So 189 soley for NZ now. The reason behind including NZ in 189 is Mr Dutton..





James018 said:


> From 2017/18 to 2018/19, over 30000 places are lost in 189 for overseas graduates.



Mate, ypu are starting to make me angry. While we do not have evidence for something this is a soft conspiracy theory that I can allow and sometimes even think about. But this is a total lie and stop spreading things like this without hard evidences. I have seen a gov doc where graduates are in a separate pile, not in 189 one. Immitracker also says something different that your 1 quoted post say.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I dont know what you are taking about badger. I think you are just the observer here in the forum.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I have been analysing the whole skillselect sustem for last 5 years.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Now, it is wise to spend time campaigning for Labor than to expect invitation. Campaign within your community. Even at 160k, they can re adjust ceilings to atleast 30k for 189.


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

It doesn't matter who wins the election. Migrating to Australia will get harder. If labor wins the election they won't do anything and they actually say that they cannot change the ceiling because it has been decided by the previous administration.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> I dont know what you are taking about badger. I think you are just the observer here in the forum.





James018 said:


> I have been analysing the whole skillselect sustem for last 5 years.


Wow, outstanding Mate. What secret documents you have seen that we, ordinary observers, are not allowed to see? Mate, I am here on this forum since 2015 and for 3 years here in Australia observing the situation. I am following migration agency, Doha official documents , tracker and a few docs that aggregate official data. I have seen many mates as you who telling good stories without supporting docs on many things (Immigration, IELTS, flat-earth believers). While some of your sentences might be considered as suspicious but maybe truth, last ones:



> At the moment, Doha only accepting NZ applicants for PR not Asian. So 189 soley for NZ now. The reason behind including NZ in 189 is Mr Dutton.





> From 2017/18 to 2018/19, over 30000 places are lost in 189 for overseas graduates.


are worse than ridiculous. If you really


> have been analyzing the whole skillselect sustem for last 5 years.


 than I am sure you have seen an official government document where all numbers are shown for at least the last 5 years. That one clearly shows how deep your research is.

Let me tell you again: no matter who wins - it will not make immigration easier. Liberals want for the next 4 year smaller but still processing migration program. Labour will introduce their new system next year and believe me - "nobody will come here to do the job that can be done by unemployed Australian or an Australian can be trained to do that job". This quote is from Labour party speech. Please take a look at how they changed migration in WA where they are in power now for the last few years. The list was reduced to only a handful occupation (from 160 I think). Under Labour, WA has sponsored in a total of 20 people on 190 visas (where even Tasmania has done over 2000 annually). You think that if Liberals say they are cutting off migration, Labour will not do that. They will. Even more than Liberals but they are not talking about it now. They do not need to say anything.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

What Labor would do?


They would include regional work visa in 1 caregory than regional employer sponsored and regional work. What by that means is you get an oppportunity to apply under employer sponsorship ( currently RSMS but will soon be replaced). RSMS or 187 visa is popular as we know it. So including some of those places given under 23k regional places will give Labor more to include under 189 visa(economally driven). Also, few thousands places can be extracted from State sponsorship to 189 as well. This will give 189 approximately 30000 places in a year without bringing the intake to 190k. 

Remember that from Dec, points system will show its impact, reducing crucial number of secondary applicants by at least -50%, so more places will be there to invite under 189. 


Therfore, around 25k invites will probably go to 189 including wastes invites. 


These are just my 2 cents but Labor flip it back to 190k anyway.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> What Labor would do?
> 
> 
> They would include regional work visa in 1 caregory than regional employer sponsored and regional work. What by that means is you get an oppportunity to apply under employer sponsorship ( currently RSMS but will soon be replaced). RSMS or 187 visa is popular as we know it. So including some of those places given under 23k regional places will give Labor more to include under 189 visa(economally driven). Also, few thousands places can be extracted from State sponsorship to 189 as well. This will give 189 approximately 30000 places in a year without bringing the intake to 190k.
> ...


Ok - do not understand me wrong. I really apprecieate that from "myths and legends" we went to "real and meaningful" conversation, but the vision from your post is supported by any of their words or this is just your possitive thinking? 

Do not get me wrong - numbers are on Labour side and probably they win the election, but I have so bad experience with them that I am really scared when they say they know how to cure immigration system.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

There are some conservatives in Labor as well just like the NSW Labor leader commenting "Asian migrants taking Aussie Jobs." I believe WA Labor leader/Premier is the same in that case so migrant policy didnt flourish.

Same happening in Liberal, vast majority are filled with Conservative wings. Dutton is one of the stupid examples who alone brought so much chaos in the migration program since 2017, including over 11k Nz applicants for example. This was the reason why we have "300" invites only. 

There was a big clash between Dutton & Turbull regarding migrant intake, so Dutton went to challenge leadership. Turnbull was always in favor of 190k intake while Dutton, Abott and their conservatives want to reduce to further below 150k. This is why Turnbull got replaced. Morrison is just a Puppet. 


One of the reasons of slowdown in Australia economy is this.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

The forcast budget surplace of 7 billion is a joke only. While the economy accelarates to slow down, how can we expect a budget surplus? It is nothing but deceiving Australians by Coalition Government to win votes only. I just cant wait to see Coalition defeated by large margin with Dutton being replaced by Ali and Abott by indepedent membr.


----------



## AusPat2013 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi all. I submitted my EOI on 14/10/2018 for 261311 with 
Age: 25 pts
Aus education: 5 pts
Qualification: 15 pts
English: 20 pts
Professional year: 5pts
Total: 70 pts
CCL: Results pending

I will be turning 25 in a couple of weeks. Do I need to update my EOI on that day or just leave it as it is? Will I get the 5 extra points without updating the EOI?
Thanks


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

AusPat2013 said:


> Hi all. I submitted my EOI on 14/10/2018 for 261311 with
> Age: 25 pts
> Aus education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> ...


You don't have to do anything. It would automatically update your points and mark the DOE to that day when your points increase by 5.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AusPat2013 said:


> Hi all. I submitted my EOI on 14/10/2018 for 261311 with
> Age: 25 pts
> Aus education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> ...


It will update automatically 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

AusPat2013 said:


> Hi all. I submitted my EOI on 14/10/2018 for 261311 with
> Age: 25 pts
> Aus education: 5 pts
> Qualification: 15 pts
> ...


You don't need to do anything. It will be calculated and updated automatically on your Birthday. Happy Birthday 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Anyone who submitted ACS in April and got an update ? What are turn around time for assessments in April 2019 Or recently??


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Jittu316786 said:


> Anyone who submitted ACS in April and got an update ? What are turn around time for assessments in April 2019 Or recently??


From ImmiTracker, it looks like the current time to process is approximately 20-30 days and it depends on case to case basis. And yes, someone updated that they applied on April 1 and got outcome today. 

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/skills-assessment-tracker

Cheers.


----------



## nikhil28 (Mar 22, 2019)

Jittu316786 said:


> Anyone who submitted ACS in April and got an update ? What are turn around time for assessments in April 2019 Or recently??


I had submitted on 18th March and received the assessment on 8th April, so it took about 22 days. so what *@youmess* mentioned is right.

All the best!


----------



## anu68 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi.. have just submitted by EOI under 261312(developer programmer) in category 189 and 190 with 70+5 (state sponsorship) points.
Are there any chances of me getting an invite this year?
I will get 5 more points for experience but in next year September.
Will my EOI still be valid by then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

anusha.wadhwa said:


> Hi.. have just submitted by EOI under 261312(developer programmer) in category 189 and 190 with 70+5 (state sponsorship) points.
> Are there any chances of me getting an invite this year?
> I will get 5 more points for experience but in next year September.
> Will my EOI still be valid by then?
> ...


Once you have completed your EOI, it is stored in SkillSelect and is valid for 2 years.
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect

Hope you receive your invitation soon.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

anusha.wadhwa said:


> Hi.. have just submitted by EOI under 261312(developer programmer) in category 189 and 190 with 70+5 (state sponsorship) points.
> Are there any chances of me getting an invite this year?
> I will get 5 more points for experience but in next year September.
> Will my EOI still be valid by then?
> ...


It will be valid , however, your DOE will change in September next year so you can make a new one in September

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anusha.wadhwa said:


> Hi.. have just submitted by EOI under 261312(developer programmer) in category 189 and 190 with 70+5 (state sponsorship) points.
> Are there any chances of me getting an invite this year?
> I will get 5 more points for experience but in next year September.
> Will my EOI still be valid by then?
> ...


The EOI is valid for 2 years from the date it was created

Next year September, when your points increase, withdraw this EOI and create a new one, to get the full 2 years again

Cheers


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, 

My current EOI 189 date is 27-Feb-2019 with 75 pts (Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER ))

But my ACS has expired last week and i have filed for renewal on 16-April-2019. I am not expecting any change in my points i.e. My points will remain the same after renewal. 

I have a question..

once my ACS is renewed, i have to update that in my EOI. Does it change my EOI date?
have anyone faced similar situation?. will i lose my old EOI date just because my ACS has expired and i had to renew.


Experts, please provide your input on this - thanks in advance for your time and help.

regards,
Vivi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current EOI 189 date is 27-Feb-2019 with 75 pts (Job code: 261313 (SOFTWARE ENGINEER ))
> 
> ...


It would have been better if you would have filed for ACS renewal before your existing assessment expired

Anyways, suspend your EOI now till you get a fresh assessment in hand 
Once you get it, you can activate it again and give the fresh assessment reference number and date.
Your existing date of effect will not change

Cheers


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi, 

One more question, currently my eoi is in 'submitted' status. As my ACS is expired, do I need to suspend my eoi till I get my acs renewed or I can leave my eoi as it is?

Regards
Vivi-l


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi,
> 
> One more question, currently my eoi is in 'submitted' status. As my ACS is expired, do I need to suspend my eoi till I get my acs renewed or I can leave my eoi as it is?
> 
> ...


If you get an invite while your ACS is expired, you cannot accept that invitation 
So what’s the use of keeping it active
I like to keep things neat and simple
Suspend it now and reactivate it once you get the ACS reassessment 

That’s what I would have done
You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## avro3030 (Dec 27, 2013)

What documents are required to submit for ACS assessment? Do they need to be attested or notarised ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

avro3030 said:


> What documents are required to submit for ACS assessment? Do they need to be attested or notarised ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


The list of documents required is given in the ACS guidelines 

All documents which you will submit to ACS needs to be attested except the CV

Cheers


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

*EOI invitation timeline ?*

I have updated the existing EOI request on 24th March 2019 with 75 points.
When can i expect an invitation ?

Points : 75
Type: 189
Section : 261313 (Software Engineer)


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Prasanth_86 said:


> I have updated the existing EOI request on 24th March 2019 with 75 points.
> 
> When can i expect an invitation ?
> 
> ...


I think September - October.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## avro3030 (Dec 27, 2013)

Prasanth_86 said:


> I have updated the existing EOI request on 24th March 2019 with 75 points.
> 
> When can i expect an invitation ?
> 
> ...


I believe you will receive invitation by August / September.

The last invitation round ( 11th April ) was a bit strange. Before that, all 75 points got invited within a month. 

Anyways, I am in the same boat 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

I was thinking that we would get invitation in May round.
As per the immi tracker, people who have applied in Feb have received invitation in March.
What was strange about last invitation round ?





avro3030 said:


> I believe you will receive invitation by August / September.
> 
> The last invitation round ( 11th April ) was a bit strange. Before that, all 75 points got invited within a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Prasanth_86 said:


> I was thinking that we would get invitation in May round.
> As per the immi tracker, people who have applied in Feb have received invitation in March.
> What was strange about last invitation round ?


Only 85 pointers and above got invited. No 80 pointers received invite.

And Labour has accepted the immigration cut to 160,000 by Coalition. Now if the regional visa is a go from Nov and 189 is capped at 18K, that will be the end of 189 for 75 pointers from now on.


----------



## Prasanth_86 (Jan 19, 2018)

What do you think will be the possibility if i can apply for SC190 with 80 points ?
What would be the ETA then ?




expat4aus2 said:


> Only 85 pointers and above got invited. No 80 pointers received invite.
> 
> And Labour has accepted the immigration cut to 160,000 by Coalition. Now if the regional visa is a go from Nov and 189 is capped at 18K, that will be the end of 189 for 75 pointers from now on.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Prasanth_86 said:


> What do you think will be the possibility if i can apply for SC190 with 80 points ?
> What would be the ETA then ?


No one can predict a state sponsorship
But 80 points makes it attractive for the states

Cheers


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

NB said:


> If you get an invite while your ACS is expired, you cannot accept that invitation
> So what’s the use of keeping it active
> I like to keep things neat and simple
> Suspend it now and reactivate it once you get the ACS reassessment
> ...


Hi NB, 
As my eoi date is 27/02/2019 for software engineer category, can i expect an invitation in the next round if i have my ACS renewed by then?

Last month i received NSW nomination, but I didn't accept because i thought i will receive 189 this month.. but unfortunately, I didn't receive the invite and my ACS has expired yesterday.. 

Last week, again i received NSW nomination. now i am in dilemma whether to accept or wait for 1 more round for 189. What you would suggest?

Regards, 
Vivi-l


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi NB,
> As my eoi date is 27/02/2019 for software engineer category, can i expect an invitation in the next round if i have my ACS renewed by then?
> 
> Last month i received NSW nomination, but I didn't accept because i thought i will receive 189 this month.. but unfortunately, I didn't receive the invite and my ACS has expired yesterday..
> ...


I don’t predict invites

But you can Apply for the nsw invite
Maximum it’s a wastage of 300$ but consider it as an insurance policy in case you don’t get the invite under 189 and the cutoff remains at 80

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> If you get an invite while your ACS is expired, you cannot accept that invitation
> So what’s the use of keeping it active
> I like to keep things neat and simple
> Suspend it now and reactivate it once you get the ACS reassessment
> ...


Hi NB

Is it ok to keep the EOI suspended, while you don't have valid claimed points and again activate after the new assessment. In that case EOI will have older date than new documents for claimed points.
For example in my case- My ACS expired on 24th March and then on 27th March my EOI also expired. Now I have applied again for reassessment (ACS), though my points claim for experience would be same. I am still waiting for results and thinking to create a new EOI once get the positive assessment from ACS.


----------



## smhsimple (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Following is my case,

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer

18/12/2018: PTE (1st attempt): L68 R71 S67 W71 
27/12/2018: ACS Submitted
25/01/2019: ACS Result 
27/01/2019: EOI Submitted 

30/03/2019 - updated EOI date
189 - 70 pts ( Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 )
190 (NSW & VIC) 75 pts ( Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Language: 10 State: 5 )


Waiting for invitation or pre-invite in NSW or VIC. Any idea when ? :fingerscrossed:

Also, my age will be 33 years in August 2019, means 5 points reduction, What should I do?


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

smhsimple said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Following is my case,
> 
> ...


Try to improve your PTE score and get 10 additional points. 
This would help you to get state invitations.
Based on last round of 189, if all rounds until June remain same , than only 85 getting Called. So it would be difficult for 189 atleast until June.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

VIVI-L said:


> Hi NB,
> As my eoi date is 27/02/2019 for software engineer category, can i expect an invitation in the next round if i have my ACS renewed by then?
> 
> Last month i received NSW nomination, but I didn't accept because i thought i will receive 189 this month.. but unfortunately, I didn't receive the invite and my ACS has expired yesterday..
> ...


Suggestion is to quickly accept that NSW pre-invite. These days 189 require a high number of points, so it's better not to waste opportunity for PR rather than losing opportunity for PR through ignoring NSW 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Is it ok to keep the EOI suspended, while you don't have valid claimed points and again activate after the new assessment. In that case EOI will have older date than new documents for claimed points.
> For example in my case- My ACS expired on 24th March and then on 27th March my EOI also expired. Now I have applied again for reassessment (ACS), though my points claim for experience would be same. I am still waiting for results and thinking to create a new EOI once get the positive assessment from ACS.


If your EOI has also expired then you should create a new EOI only when you get the reassessment order from ACS
Anyways now a days ACS have no backlog so you can expect your order very quickly 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smhsimple said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Following is my case,
> 
> ...


189 looks like never under present circumstances 
190 no one can predict but extremely low chances

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

About Regional visas introducing in November 2019, 

My question is :

How migrants can earn 3 years of taxable income where jobs prospect are very limited even for very low skilled workers?

How migrants can ensure that they will live and work for 3 long years?

How many years it may take to meet that 3 years or 36 months of taxable income? 3, 4 , 5 or never? 

What if migrants unable to meet that taxable income in that 5 years ?

Why this 23000 non permanent figures are included in Permanent Intake of 160000? Is this to reduce the intake further drastically ?

Well, most of the migrants who take this visas if this come to effect would come back to the big cities and work in cash and make their livelihood in regional. Is this what government is looking for ?


Share your views.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Only 100 Invitations issued for April 2019

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SG said:


> Only 100 Invitations issued for April 2019
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


I told on that day itself it will not be more then 100

Iscah was of the opinion that it will be 300

Cheers


----------



## avro3030 (Dec 27, 2013)

Is there any particular reason why they invited only 100 in this invitation round ? Maybe, upcoming election ?

Seems like it occurred for the very first time in history ( 100 !!! )

Any prediction about the invitation of the upcoming rounds ? Is 80 going to be the new cut off point from now on ?

This is pretty scary.



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok - I know that:
1. It was never happened before to pull up the monthly amount of invitations
2. It is very wishful thinking
but,

according to my calculations, after that dwarfed round they have exactly 1490 inv per each of 2 remaining round. That is of course not prove anything, but the hope dies as the last.

Wondering about the Labour approach after they accepted the 160k migration cap.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

avro3030 said:


> Is there any particular reason why they invited only 100 in this invitation round ? Maybe, upcoming election ?
> 
> Seems like it occurred for the very first time in history ( 100 !!! )
> 
> ...


Just a guess but it will probably remain from 100-300 until June

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Just a guess but it will probably remain from 100-300 until June
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


no they will continue with 100 till june i think


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

nelutla said:


> no they will continue with 100 till june i think


I agree 100 is more likely

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah, it seems like 100 will be constant until the election is over.

Newspapers and media is predicting that Labour will win. As far as I know they are immigration friendly govt. Any idea about that ?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

perception30 said:


> Yeah, it seems like 100 will be constant until the election is over.
> 
> Newspapers and media is predicting that Labour will win. As far as I know they are immigration friendly govt. Any idea about that ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Maybe they are or maybe they not. One thing that is sure that they also want to keep the 160k cap.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

4340 - Oct+Nov
2490 - Dec+Jan
1490 - Feb+Mar
100 - Apr

Prediction is that May round will be 100 invites and June round will be 10 invites. Just kidding, numbers are looking sadder and sadder every round. There were some hopefuls about numbers increasing.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> 4340 - Oct+Nov
> 2490 - Dec+Jan
> 1490 - Feb+Mar
> 100 - Apr
> ...


They have a very healthy pipeline of applications already pending

So they will not add any more substantially and wait for the cues from whosoever forms the next government 

cheers


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Yeah, it seems like 100 will be constant until the election is over.
> 
> Newspapers and media is predicting that Labour will win. As far as I know they are immigration friendly govt. Any idea about that ?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Labour was/is immigration friendly but they are more labor friendly. They wants to reduce overpopulation in the cities. Hence, they might keep the regional visa starting from Nov and keep 189 at 18,000/year which will be the end of it. 

Labour is emphasizing more on family/parent visa and reducing visa backlog than 189 visa.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi,

In the ACS documents checklist it says

"Certified copy of your marriage certificate if you have been married and your name has changed."

Does it mean that I must provide marriage certificate 

Or 

I need to provide marriage certificate if my name has been changed.

Please can anybody clarify this?
Thanks in advance.

Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Mr. Morrison and his Liberal Party â€” which has often used anti-immigrant sentiment to stir its conservative base â€” clearly believe that immigration will be a winning issue for them in the national election on May 18.

The government has slowed visa approvals, and plans to cut annual immigration by 30,000 people, to 160,000 a year, a reduction greater than any since the early 1980s,Â*according to archival data.

Mr. Morrison also plans to shift work visas to steer newcomers outside the big cities, requiring recipients to live in those regions for three years before they can secure permanent residency.

The opposition Labor Party, meanwhile, has mostly sought to avoid the issue, mindful of how it has empowered conservatives in Britain and the United States, where President Trump recently declaredÂ*that " US is Full."


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> Mr. Morrison and his Liberal Party â€” which has often used anti-immigrant sentiment to stir its conservative base â€” clearly believe that immigration will be a winning issue for them in the national election on May 18.
> 
> The government has slowed visa approvals, and plans to cut annual immigration by 30,000 people, to 160,000 a year, a reduction greater than any since the early 1980s,Â*according to archival data.
> 
> ...


I was waiting for you ;P Ok - we know what Liberals say - now what Labour say for that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the ACS documents checklist it says
> 
> ...


To be provided only if you have changed your name after marriage
If you are still using your maiden name , then not required

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am nearly giving up my Australian dream now. I will see the election outcome if nothing change on my way, I have to go back home. Extremely disappointing. 


But guys whoever wins the election, please let your friends and families who are citizen not to vote Liberal. 

Thanks.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> I am nearly giving up my Australian dream now. I will see the election outcome if nothing change on my way, I have to go back home. Extremely disappointing.
> 
> 
> But guys whoever wins the election, please let your friends and families who are citizen not to vote Liberal.
> ...


Even with Labour in charge - what do they offer  ?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

What Labor will offer ? Thats what I want to know after this election and have to decide my pathway.


I think more than 70% people cant meet regional taxable income as part of regional pr requirements. So I dont really think this will work.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

James018 said:


> Mr. Morrison and his Liberal Party â€” which has often used anti-immigrant sentiment to stir its conservative base â€” clearly believe that immigration will be a winning issue for them in the national election on May 18.
> 
> The government has slowed visa approvals, and plans to cut annual immigration by 30,000 people, to 160,000 a year, a reduction greater than any since the early 1980s,Â*according to archival data.
> 
> ...


Please stop campaigning for labor. If labor is elected, immigration may become much harder than the current system. Please see this article regarding labor tightening TR requirements, sponsored employer visas and increasing minimum wage of sponsored from $53,990 to $65,000;

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...edges-stricter-rules-for-skilled-worker-visas

Remember, in WA the labor govt makes immigration so difficult that very few people are able to migrate using WA sponsorship. So let's just hope the new govt continues to encourage migrants to move regional.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I think is wise decision to go back home.

Complete waste of life in Australia.

We will do better for our own nations'economy.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

How did you find Mrbilly? Is is good to be back? I am missing my family and my life there.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

This is insane isnt is? Accountants need 90 points

1.Aus degree
2.Age betwn 25 to 32
3.Py
4.Pte 
5.Naati
6.Spouse points
7.Work experience


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> This is insane isnt is? Accountants need 90 points
> 
> 1.Aus degree
> 2.Age betwn 25 to 32
> ...


Immigration has stopped being advantageous for Australian graduates since SkillSelect came into play. It is more advantageous to not go to Australia and study and waste money but get degree at home, get a job easily compared to Australia and wait 10 years to gain 15 work experience points and apply. Australian graduates won't make the points threshold anymore. 

So, you can go back home, gain those 15 points and try in 10 years. Nothing against you but that's how it is designed. Australia stopped giving priorities to its own graduates over overseas applicants long ago. 

Or if you have work experience points, why not try Canada?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I just submitted an EOI with 75 points with +5 for state sponsor in NSW as a Dev eloper Programmer. When do I expect to receive an invitation?

PTE 8+
Aus Bachelor Degree
Age 27
Aus Experience 1 year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys, I just submitted an EOI with 75 points with +5 for state sponsor in NSW as a Dev eloper Programmer. When do I expect to receive an invitation?
> 
> PTE 8+
> Aus Bachelor Degree
> ...


Before the 189 quota reduction, the chances of getting a sponsorship with 75+5 were quite high

Now one can never be sure

You will have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Before the 189 quota reduction, the chances of getting a sponsorship with 75+5 were quite high
> 
> Now one can never be sure
> 
> ...


Thanks,

so is the quota reduction already effective?

I have a question regarding the upcoming spouse point change in November. I am married but separated from my wife. We have some financial dispute right now and the divorce is being delayed. 

Can I still claim 10 point as a single in November if I am separated?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> so is the quota reduction already effective?
> 
> ...



How about just regular 189 invites? When do you think 75+5 as a Developer Programmer can get it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> so is the quota reduction already effective?
> 
> ...


The quota comes into effect from July officially 

But the department has already reduced the number of invites drastically

You are jumping the gun for the 10 points for single

Let the election get over and then let them give the fine print

It will be implemented from November so there is a lot of time left to analyse the implications 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> How about just regular 189 invites? When do you think 75+5 as a Developer Programmer can get it?


I don’t predict invites

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Once you get an invitation, how long does it take until the grant?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Once you get an invitation, how long does it take until the grant?


I will be processing a company sponsorship visa while I have EOI lodged for 189 with 75 / 80 for 190.

Would Sponsorship visa influence the ongoing 189 application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Once you get an invitation, how long does it take until the grant?


6 months is a sweet spot by current processing times

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I will be processing a company sponsorship visa while I have EOI lodged for 189 with 75 / 80 for 190.
> 
> Would Sponsorship visa influence the ongoing 189 application?


The EOI will not be affected

But if you are going to get a company sponsorship why would you want to waste your money by paying 2 PR processing charges
The moment the company files the sponsorship visa , withdraw your EOI



Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> The EOI will not be affected
> 
> But if you are going to get a company sponsorship why would you want to waste your money by paying 2 PR processing charges
> The moment the company files the sponsorship visa , withdraw your EOI
> ...


Because I have enough points for 189 and PR is better than a sponsorship?..

I'm currently on Working Holiday visa so I'd like to get any sort of work visa that would allow me to work in my company over 6 months limitation.

Also I'd prefer a PR =)...

I asked for a sponsorship as a safenet

Is this a good idea?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Because I have enough points for 189 and PR is better than a sponsorship?..
> 
> I'm currently on Working Holiday visa so I'd like to get any sort of work visa that would allow me to work in my company over 6 months limitation.
> 
> ...


Who pays the company sponsored PR fees ?
Companies invariably go through agents only for such visas
Who pays their fees 

Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Hello Friends ,
Can any one tell me about the eligibility for visa 190.

My score is 75.
Details :
Mater computer science 
IELTS English score 8
14 years experience 
As Software engineer 
My age is 39 till 12july 2019.
But my agent is saying that ""It's only for onshore mean local ppl n local on shore graducate candidates can only apply n avail 190 n 489""" is this true or not??. Please advise me.
Thanks ,
Regards 
Ishtiaq Khan


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Can any one tell me about the eligibility for visa 190.
> 
> My score is 75.
> ...


Change your agent as fast as you can
He doesn’t know what he is talking about

Anyone can apply for 190 and 489 sponsorship including offshore applicants who never studied in Australia 
Whether you will get it or not depends on the state, as 261313 is a highly contested Anzsco code

Cheers


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

invitation results for April 11 have been published officially:
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Just 100 invites !!!! and the cut of for 80 was on 15/03.

Lower your expectations for May round to the minimum.


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Thanks. Can you tell me is there any chance to get 190 visa on this score.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me is there any chance to get 190 visa on this score.


it is hard to predict state invitations. However, some people with 75 points and english score 20 on the same ANSCO code were invited by NSW in the last round.


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

Thanks.



hamidd said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Can you tell me is there any chance to get 190 visa on this score.
> ...


----------



## rianess (Apr 5, 2019)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Hello Friends ,
> Can any one tell me about the eligibility for visa 190.
> 
> My score is 75.
> ...




Perhaps, what your agent meant might have been that some states give the state sponsorship depending on their skilled occupation list with special conditions. For example, as of now, Queensland may not be giving out state sponsorship to offshore applicants until further notice. Copied verbatimly from their migration website, it states:

“BSMQ has received additional quota for the Skilled Program and is re-opening the ‘Working in Queensland’ and ‘Masters’ and ‘PhD’ Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists from Thursday, 18 April 2019. Applicants must be ONSHORE only. Once this quota has been filled the program will close again until July 2019.”

Another example of special conditions are that of South Australia’s supplementary skilled list: international graduate of SA, working onshore in SA, has an immediate family member PR in SA, or has high points. 

Basically, anyone can apply for 190 and 489 provided that your preferred state needs people from your occupation and/or you meet their special conditions (e.g. onshore, graduate, etc.), if any. It depends on each state.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me is there any chance to get 190 visa on this score.


NO one can predict invitations.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. Can you tell me is there any chance to get 190 visa on this score.


There is a good chance of getting 190 invite with this score.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I've just submitted an EOI today 24/4/2019 with 75/80 as a Developer Programmger

Please estimate my invitation date! =)


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys, I've just submitted an EOI today 24/4/2019 with 75/80 as a Developer Programmger
> 
> 
> 
> Please estimate my invitation date! =)


Approximately 4 months.

Home affairs will start to process EOI in normal speed starting from June 11 ( after election month ). However, it will take around 2/3 invitation rounds to clear the current EOI backlogs ( 75++ ). Then, EOI Date of Effect (DoE) will gradually come down to a month. 

Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

perception30 said:


> Approximately 4 months.
> 
> Home affairs will start to process EOI in normal speed starting from June 11 ( after election month ). However, it will take around 2/3 invitation rounds to clear the current EOI backlogs ( 75++ ). Then, EOI Date of Effect (DoE) will gradually come down to a month.
> 
> Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


Can you point me to the source of your confidence on invites returning to "normal speeds"?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Can you point me to the source of your confidence on invites returning to "normal speeds"?


Nobody can predict other than looking at past history and making an educated guess according to the political situation.

But I feel like it will be back to normal speed after the election as most people in this forum assume, they still have a lot of sits left in their yearly invitation quota


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badger-man said:


> Unfortunately, while it is highly unethical, it is untrackable


In my opinion it’s BS

He is just bad mouthing the agency

Let him give a specific example of how they can game the system without a risk of rejection?


Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

NB said:


> There is no way you can claim points before they are eligible
> 
> Can you give specific example of which category points were claimed in advance ?
> 
> Cheers


You can claim whatever you want and support documents/correct reference numbers later. If the number of points will not change the EOI date will not change as well. An old trick. Highly unethical (used mostly by single applicant), but working. The amount of points is checked on the date of the invitation, so you can claim as much as you need and then "take a place in a queue". If agencies do that in mass amounts we might know where that "wasted" invitation was go (they were not wasted but used by that early claimed pointers)


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

NB said:


> In my opinion it’s BS
> 
> He is just bad mouthing the agency
> 
> ...


Please watch ISCAH movies - he mentions about it (find the correct movie - this is in movie description - will look it for you when back to home).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

badger-man said:


> You can claim whatever you want and support documents/correct reference numbers later. If the number of points will not change the EOI date will not change as well. An old trick. Highly unethical (used mostly by single applicant), but working. The amount of points is checked on the date of the invitation, so you can claim as much as you need and then "take a place in a queue". If agencies do that in mass amounts we might know where that "wasted" invitation was go (they were not wasted but used by that early claimed pointers)


Give a specific example and I will show you why it cannot be done

You are also talking in general terms

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Some of you might be working for migration agents so you dont belive whats happening.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> Some of you might be working for migration agents so you dont belive whats happening.


Give me a specific example if you are speaking the truth

Which category points are being manipulated and how

Just a vague allegation shows that you have a personal vendetta against the agency

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

NB said:


> Give a specific example and I will show you why it cannot be done
> 
> You are also talking in general terms
> 
> Cheers


Very well - my example where I could do that (and if I have done that I was be invited already).
My school took 2 months to give me a certificate that I have completed the course. The date on it is i.e. 9.08.2018, but in my hand, it landed on 10.10.2018. I could claim points for Australian Study Req on 09.08.2018 and be invited without having a document in hand. I have claimed the points once I have received the cert. But just like I said - the date on the cert is 09.08 so I could overbook in the system and put it "on hold" until I will get the paper.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

This is one of the main reasons why cutoff for all occupationa didnt move since Oct. Please complaint DOHA about the misues of this system.


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> This is one of the main reasons why cutoff for all occupationa didnt move since Oct. Please complaint DOHA about the misues of this system.


Ur funny. In 99% it is untrackable


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

NB said:


> VIVI-L said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


In the above case, if candidate is suspending his EOI and again activating it after reassessment. At the time of invite it might be the case of DOE older than assessment date.
Your thoughts on it


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

<*SNIP*>

Will the co not check your salary records to see when you completed your PY and what is the date of effect of your EOI ?

This is just plain fear mongering and bad mouthing

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I think you created skillselect system Badger.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ANAIN said:


> In the above case, if candidate is suspending his EOI and again activating it after reassessment. At the time of invite it might be the case of DOE older than assessment date.
> Your thoughts on it


The date of effect will be later , but he has the evidence to prove that he had an earlier assessment which has now just been renewed and hence the later date of effect

Auditors, accountants keep getting themselves reassessed with new Anzsco codes and keep jumping legally from here to there with earlier date of effect

If he did not have an earlier assessment, then he would be in serious problem 

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am just trying to let all the people know how some agents to earn big money are misuing the whole skillselect sytem. 

If some of you dont belive thats its ok. I will do as much as I can to take this issue to upcoming Labor government and ultimately DOHA under Labor. Hope these agents get penalised.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> I am just trying to let all the people know how some agents to earn big money are misuing the whole skillselect sytem.
> 
> If some of you dont belive thats its ok. I will do as much as I can to take this issue to upcoming Labor government and ultimately DOHA under Labor. Hope these agents get penalised.


Along with it you can also say the earth is square and flat and that the sun goes around the earth

You will have more chances of people believing that

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

One question, why cutoff did move barely since Oct 2018 ? 


Question to NB?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> One question, why cutoff did move barely since Oct 2018 ?
> 
> 
> Question to NB?


Which Anzsco code are you talking about ?

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am talking about all the skilled occupation codes. Why there were so much wastes ???


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

@NB @James

Guys, Can you please stop fighting ?



Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> I am talking about all the skilled occupation codes. Why there were so much wastes ???


There are hundreds of applicants who cannot withdraw their applications even if they want to as they have used their state nomination as their eoi is frozen

On the day it gets released, there is a round again in which it participates and gets an invite again
This leads to each EOI getting 2 wasted invites

Moreover as there is no fees, many sadistic applicants have submitted false EOIs just for the heck of it as they failed to get an invite

It’s the department which is gaming the system and not the agents

If you have the guts, or resources tell the department to start charging application fees for EOIs which is forfeited if you don’t accept the invite, and if accepted, adjusted against the visa fees, and you will see that not a single invite is wasted 

The genuine applicant is also not at a loss as his fees remains the same


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> @NB @James
> 
> Guys, Can you please stop fighting ?
> 
> ...


It’s not fighting 

I have no vested interest in any agent as I have never used them nor ever will
Nor will I recommend any member use their services unless they have a complicated case

But I am not one who will stand to one side and see some one be slandered unnecessarily 

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Lot of you got shocked to see such a few number of invitations. However, after researching a bit, I have figured out that the number of invitations were actually very low in the same months of the year compared to other months in the previous years ( checked 2016, 2017 and 2018 )

DOHA just invited 300 in the last year April

https://archive.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Then, the nos of invitations generally go very high in the months July/August/September.









Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

https://t4j880fqk5.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com/dev/api/hello


Fetched directly from DOHA internal private API system, someone claiming.
LOL

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

perception30 said:


> https://t4j880fqk5.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com/dev/api/hello
> 
> 
> Fetched directly from DOHA internal private API system, someone claiming.
> ...


Only for Software Engineers ( 261313 )

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

James018 said:


> I think you created skillselect system Badger.


Do not get it - can you explain?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Do not get it Badger-Man.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am extremely depressed seeing how migration agents with their unethcal agenda. This is why cutoff was always high and they forced you to do PY, PTE, NAATI, SPOUSE POINTS, STUDENT VISA AND MORE.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

perception30 said:


> https://t4j880fqk5.execute-api.us-east-1.amazonaws.com/dev/api/hello
> 
> 
> Fetched directly from DOHA internal private API system, someone claiming.
> ...


What is this supposed to prove? 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey guys, just a quick question. I just want to make sure, as a Developer Programmer, if you've graduated from an Australian university, your experience does not get deducted after the skills assessment right? 

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

One thing that really shocked me extremely is I was not able to believe how migration agents are exploiting the skillselect system in such degree.


We debate, argue, & share our pain, & anxiety in several ways. We thought there were fake eois since October 2018 when suddenly cutoff movement in skilled ocupations slowed down, but this was not really due to fake eois, BUT due to large number of SUSPENDED EOIS that were released by thr MIGRATION AGENTS when their clients got their result either on PY or NAATI/SPOUSE.



Cutoff could have easily moved atleast until December for Accountants on 80 points. 



All the pro rata occupations should have stayed on 70-75 points with healthy movement until March.


Non pro rata should have moved steadily on 70 points until March



Therefore, can we all take this issue to Department of Home Affairs or news media? How migration agents will be penalised ? Will their license be cancelled?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm using myimmitracker to estimate the approximate number of people in the queue right now. Considering that it's unofficial, would you x2 or x3 or x4 the number that's shown in the myimmitracker?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm using myimmitracker to estimate the approximate number of people in the queue right now. Considering that it's unofficial, would you x2 or x3 or x4 the number that's shown in the myimmitracker?


I think less than 10% are reported to immi tracker

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ejanla (Apr 25, 2019)

Is that inclusive of occupations that aren't competitive say 65 points for Food technologist for instance?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

yeah then I can x10 the number. Right now it says 456, so in reality it should be like 4000 ~ 5000


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think less than 10% are reported to immi tracker
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk



Yeah then I can x 10 the number so if immitracker says 456, that's like 4000 ~ 5000 in the reality.


----------



## Ejanla (Apr 25, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> Prasanth_86 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking that we would get invitation in May round.
> ...


Is that inclusive of occupations that aren't competitive say 65 points for Food technologist for instance?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Yeah then I can x 10 the number so if immitracker says 456, that's like 4000 ~ 5000 in the reality.


Yes

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Does Developer Programmer get higher number of sits for invitations than other occupations?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Does Developer Programmer get higher number of sits for invitations than other occupations?


I am not sure about this, hopefully someone has information on it

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. I just want to make sure, as a Developer Programmer, if you've graduated from an Australian university, your experience does not get deducted after the skills assessment right?
> 
> <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


That’s correct 
But your RnR should match your education 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Hey guys, I'm using myimmitracker to estimate the approximate number of people in the queue right now. Considering that it's unofficial, would you x2 or x3 or x4 the number that's shown in the myimmitracker?


Don’t break your head
You can never know how many are geniuine and how many are false even those that are posted


Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Does Developer Programmer get higher number of sits for invitations than other occupations?


What is a sit ?
If you mean seats or number of invites, it’s possible only if you have high number of developers programmers in the queue with high points
The system doesn’t give them any advantage
All 2613 are in the same queue

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t break your head
> You can never know how many are geniuine and how many are false even those that are posted
> 
> 
> Cheers


Of course, who here has official information about the current number of invitations in the queue other than the government officials? They wouldn't come to this forum to ask about when their invitation prediction, they are already Australian citizens.

I just want to make educated assumptions based on information that I have right now, that's my intention


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> But your RnR should match your education
> 
> Cheers


My migration agent kept insisting that I need to work 2 years to get 5 points for Aus experience even though I already have worked over 20 months. I passed the skilled assessment and it was clearly saying that I have the 1-year experience to use during the point test. He was still insisting that I don't have enough experience to get the 5 points lol so I couldn't submit my EOI in February :rant::rant::rant:


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

DOE - 24-Feb-2019
Points - 75 with Eng-10

Can i expect invite i next round? 

I was checking dates to write PTE in sydney but i am not getting slot before 20 may. I heard, getting 8 each is quite difficult in Australia. Any suggestion around this? Should i ignore all news and book exam?

Any clue on PTE vouchers to book exam in sydney?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

VarunSingla01 said:


> DOE - 24-Feb-2019
> Points - 75 with Eng-10
> 
> Can i expect invite i next round?
> ...


are you saying that you've already submitted an EOI as 75 assuming that you will be getting PTE 8+ soon? So the current point is 65?


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

I already submitted with 75 points. Trying to make 85.

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> are you saying that you've already submitted an EOI as 75 assuming that you will be getting PTE 8+ soon? So the current point is 65?


Already submitted with 75. Trying to make 85.

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

VarunSingla01 said:


> DOE - 24-Feb-2019
> Points - 75 with Eng-10
> 
> Can i expect invite i next round?
> ...


Occupation? 
I don't PTE should be harder in Australia S it is graded by an Algorithm.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Occupation?
> I don't PTE should be harder in Australia S it is graded by an Algorithm.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


261313

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

VarunSingla01 said:


> 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


I think no chance on invite in next round. 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

VarunSingla01 said:


> 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Any clue, is there a cabin system to write exam?

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

VarunSingla01 said:


> 261313
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


You don't need PTE 8 with that point. Just wait until June, July, August, September, October rounds. 100%


----------



## VarunSingla01 (Mar 10, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> You don't need PTE 8 with that point. Just wait until June, July, August, September, October rounds. 100%


I will be 33 after june round. 

Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

VarunSingla01 said:


> Any clue, is there a cabin system to write exam?
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


I am not sure if the test center is based on a standard. I took the exam outside Australia and there were no cabins and 8t gets quite loud during the speaking section. One suggestion that I can give you is to start the exam very early or very late. (Everyone does not start exam at the same time, there was 5 min gap between examinees in my center)

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

VarunSingla01 said:


> I will be 33 after june round.
> 
> Sent from my SM-M205F using Tapatalk


Anyway you do need to increase your score as the number of in invitations will probably go down after July. You best chance is to pass PTE before July

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

I did check on ACS recent evaluation times in immitracker and there are no updates from April 2nd... can anyone confirm if you had received ACS evaluation in the last 2 weeks along with their application date ?

I have 80 points but had to resubmit ACS as its expiring on May2nd.

261313
Currently EOI is suspended.. waiting for ACS to unsuspend and try for May round.. looks like March 12 EOI with 80 got invited.

Fingers crossed.. all the best guys


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> My migration agent kept insisting that I need to work 2 years to get 5 points for Aus experience even though I already have worked over 20 months. I passed the skilled assessment and it was clearly saying that I have the 1-year experience to use during the point test. He was still insisting that I don't have enough experience to get the 5 points lol so I couldn't submit my EOI in February :rant::rant::rant:


Change your agent as fast as you can

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

NB said:


> Change your agent as fast as you can
> 
> Cheers


I like how you say this to everyone who complains about their migration agent 

but it's useless to change at this moment because my EOI is already submitted with 75 points

all he needs to do it email me about an invitation later


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I like how you say this to everyone who complains about their migration agent
> 
> but it's useless to change at this moment because my EOI is already submitted with 75 points
> 
> all he needs to do it email me about an invitation later


If you want to continue with an agent who doesn’t know when you are eligible to claim the points , it’s your decision 

I can only say what I would have done in this circumstances 

The Agent role generally doesn’t end with the invite letter, unless you have na different contract 
I presume he will be responsible To upload the documents and respond to any co queries also in future till grant



Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Hi, Can anybody help with this?*

Can I apply for 189/190 Visa from Australia while my family is outside of AU?
How can I put them in the application? 
So, if I can apply, I'll be the only person to receive the bridging visa, right?

Or should I bring them in a tourist visa and then apply for visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> *Hi, Can anybody help with this?*
> 
> Can I apply for 189/190 Visa from Australia while my family is outside of AU?
> How can I put them in the application?
> ...


When does your existing visa expire ?

What is your Anzsco code and your points ?
Do you have a realistic chance of getting an invite!

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> When does your existing visa expire ?
> 
> What is your Anzsco code and your points ?
> Do you have a realistic chance of getting an invite!
> ...


My existing VISA ( 485 ) will expire on July, 2020.

Anzsco code 261313.

Points 75 + 5 ( age 30, edu 15, au study 5, english 20, au job 5 ) ( also i have a Naati exan booked next month in case 75 points cant do it )



---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> *Hi, Can anybody help with this?*
> 
> Can I apply for 189/190 Visa from Australia while my family is outside of AU?
> How can I put them in the application?
> ...


There is no restrictions on putting your family in the 189/190 application even if they are out of Australia 
You will have to convince the co that it’s a genuine relationship as you are not living together 

You are correct that only you will get a Bridging visa and not them

But Even if they are in Australia on a tourist visa when you apply, if they have a no further stay condition, they may not a Bridging visa

I don’t think you need to be to worried about the Bridging visa
Processing time has reduced and most case are processed around 6 months time

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

NB said:


> There is no restrictions on putting your family in the 189/190 application even if they are out of Australia
> You will have to convince the co that it’s a genuine relationship as you are not living together ................
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot. 

Btw, Based on your inclusive knowledge on this, what's your prediction on 75 points getting an invitation in upcoming months?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Iscah predicted my EOI dated at 24/4/2019 will get an invitation in October round. My migration agent said around July or August and my friend said July. 

Fingers crossed =)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Btw, Based on your inclusive knowledge on this, what's your prediction on 75 points getting an invitation in upcoming months?


I don’t predict invites or grants

Cheers


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Btw, Based on your inclusive knowledge on this, what's your prediction on 75 points getting an invitation in upcoming months?


What's your point now? 75 of which occupation?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

horizontalworld91 said:


> What's your point now? 75 of which occupation?


Yes, 75 points. 261313 
Applied for ACS assessment this week.
Not sure how much time it may take to get the assessment result.
After that, I can proceed with the EOI



---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

What is date of effect? The date when EOI was submitted?

If I submit my EOI in May and add 5 points to it in July, where in queue would I be? From May or July?


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Yes, 75 points. 261313
> Applied for ACS assessment this week.
> Not sure how much time it may take to get the assessment result.
> After that, I can proceed with the EOI
> ...


hmmm isn't it risky to apply an EOI without a skill assessment beforehand?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> What is date of effect? The date when EOI was submitted?
> 
> If I submit my EOI in May and add 5 points to it in July, where in queue would I be? From May or July?


The date of effect is the date when your points change, upward or downward, for any reason whatsoever 

So in your case it will be July to calculate your position in the queue

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

horizontalworld91 said:


> hmmm isn't it risky to apply an EOI without a skill assessment beforehand?


I didn't / won't submit EOI before receiving positive assessment from ACS 

---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I dont know why people in this forum are still unaware of the skill select glitch.

It really doesnt matter how many points you may claim as there are large number of "SUSPENDED" Eois at 70, 75, 80, and 85 points already created with OLD " DATE OF EFFECT" in the skill select pool by some unethical migration agents.


These " SUSPENDED EOIS" are later SOLD at $$$ to clients whoever approached to these agents for advise. Those who get 70, 75, 80 & 85 now after taking these agents advise will have "OLD DATE OF EFFECT" When they purchsed these EOIs. They will sell most suited "DOE WITH POINTS." Thus, their clients get invited much quickly before you and probably get their PR when you all are waiting for an invite. This will result in very very slow cutoff movements which will eventually increased the cutoff points and waiting times. And there you go chasing more points doing PY, PTE, NAATI, SPOUSE POINTS, FAKE WORK EXPERIENCE, Student visa and etc. ALL these will benefit these migration agents eventually.


So, I my point is to make you all aware of this skill select system flaws. If Case Officer starts cracking down on this matter, they might impose sec 4020 which will ban you from entering Australia.

Remember the have informed you "I understand that giving false or misleading information is a serious offence and I may be prosecuted under section 137.1 of the Criminal Code Act 1995 if I provide false or misleading information," at the time you login. 



Also, its high time for everyone to report this issue to skill select department so they immediately start investigating and fix the skill select system that will maintain the fair invitation policy for genuine migrant.


Thanks.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

The skill select system will enable you to change your all details without affecting your DOE and Points Claimed. You even can change your PTE scores if that doesnt affect your points claimed.

You even can transfer your EOIS from one person to other and just need to put your own details with a significant advantage over DATE OF EFFECT. 

Well, this all soulds very misleading and must be taken into consideration by skill select department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> The skill select system will enable you to change your all details without affecting your DOE and Points Claimed. You even can change your PTE scores if that doesnt affect your points claimed.
> 
> You even can transfer your EOIS from one person to other and just need to put your own details with a significant advantage over DATE OF EFFECT.
> 
> Well, this all soulds very misleading and must be taken into consideration by skill select department.


Are you aware that the passport number cannot be edited in the EOI?

How do you explain that passport number, when you finally apply after invite to the CO ( I am presuming that another person is applying as you are alleging ) ?

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB my friend, dont try to justify whats your saying is right, but I have seen some people who got their PR this way. 

If you dont belive I wont waste my time and rather make aware people who are thinking skill select is controlled by department but thats just opposite.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > The skill select system will enable you to change your all details without affecting your DOE and Points Claimed. You even can change your PTE scores if that doesnt affect your points claimed.
> ...


 Best anwers to your question is clients who already have been taking advise from these agents have their Eoi already created at needed points eventhough these clients dont have their actual points to take the advantage of date of effect.


Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > James018 said:
> ...


 These eois are currently suspended as these clientd dont have actual point to get invited. And later when these clients pass Naati or whatever their eois are simply released from the skill select pool. And you have flooded eois all at once which will slow down the movement significantly eating away your genuine invitations.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> James018 said:
> 
> 
> > NB said:
> ...


 Thus, you have Accountants moving 9 days or 6 days at 300 invites ( Dec and Jan round)


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

What happens if someone lodges a 189/190 Visa and go back to his country while in a bridging visa and decides to come back with family when PR is granted?

Few of my friends stated that if someone applies for Visa being onshore the visa processing will be on hold if the person visits outside AU.

Is that a correct?


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

James018 said:


> I dont know why people in this forum are still unaware of the skill select glitch.
> 
> It really doesnt matter how many points you may claim as there are large number of "SUSPENDED" Eois at 70, 75, 80, and 85 points already created with OLD " DATE OF EFFECT" in the skill select pool by some unethical migration agents.
> 
> ...


 Let's take this issue to skill select department.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

perception30 said:


> What happens if someone lodges a 189/190 Visa and go back to his country while in a bridging visa and decides to come back with family when PR is granted?
> 
> Few of my friends stated that if someone applies for Visa being onshore the visa processing will be on hold if the person visits outside AU.
> 
> Is that a correct?


That’s not correct

He can inform the co that he is out of Australia and accordingly the co will give the IED 

The application will not be under hold

But he has to check if he can travel on the Bridging visa, if that has been activated 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> Let's take this issue to skill select department.


I presume you are in Australia 

If so you can hold a silent protest in front of the DHA office just like Mahatma Gandhi did for Indian independence And Dr Nelson Mandela to end apartheid 

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s not correct
> 
> He can inform the co that he is out of Australia and accordingly the co will give the IED
> 
> ...


 After you lodge 189/190 and wanna travel, you need to apply BVB. BVB allows you to travel and remain outside Australia for a specific time. But if you wanna remain outside Australia until you PR is granted, you can leave Australia anytime with or without letting your Case Officer. Hope this helps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> Cheers !!


I am against those agents just like you
I am giving you the most potent weapon on earth to use 
Gandhiji called it Satyagraha

But it cannot be all talk and no action

It’s very easy to criticise and ask something to be done about it but very hard to follow the path that will actually get something done

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> After you lodge 189/190 and wanna travel, you need to apply BVB. BVB allows you to travel and remain outside Australia for a specific time. But if you wanna remain outside Australia until you PR is granted, you can leave Australia anytime with or without letting your Case Officer. Hope this helps.


Wrong

He cannot leave Australia without informing the CO even if he intends to return only after the grant
Because if he is not in Australia at the time of grant, the co will have to give an IED

Cheers


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

James018 said:


> <*SNIP*>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your claim seems illogical and theoretically impossible for me.

While I believe that suspending EOI and then unsuspending again when desired points is reached provides unethical advantage to the in terms of Effect of Date. However, the claim that agent can use that same EOI for another applicant seems totally invalid to me given that passport no/name can't be updated once EOI is submitted.


---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

By the time when he applies BVB, he has already informed to his CO and his CO is fully aware of this mate.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

James018 said:


> By the time when he applies BVB, he has already informed to his CO and his CO is fully aware of this mate.


You said that if he doesn’t want to return before grant then he doesn’t need a BVB and neither does he need to inform the co

Please read what you have written carefully 

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

NB said:


> You said that if he doesn’t want to return before grant then he doesn’t need a BVB and neither does he need to inform the co
> 
> Please read what you have written carefully
> 
> Cheers


 I am saying if he needs to come back after specific time mate. If he doesn want to come back in BVB, he doesnt need anything. He can comeback once he is granted. Hope this make sense.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

badger-man said:


> Maybe they are or maybe they not. One thing that is sure that they also want to keep the 160k cap.


They are saying they will wait and see. That is not accepting. That is them not wanting to say anything before the election. If you look at the news coming from ISCAH, who is pretty reliable, Labor could easily keep the 190K cap or at least make sure that if the cap is lower, that more places go to the 189.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

It doesnt matter whether cap remain at 160k or 190k. Doha must fix the skillselect system before any invites from now. So nobody can take the advantage of early date of effect. The system must be locked with your identity once created


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

James018 said:


> It doesnt matter whether cap remain at 160k or 190k. Doha must fix the skillselect system before any invites from now. So nobody can take the advantage of early date of effect. The system must be locked with your identity once created


To say that the cap doesn't matter is an extremely ignorant statement. Even if there are loopholes, which you have not exhibited any proof for, the number of invites changes. So yes, it matters.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello
i know it is almost impossible to predict the state invites. But, can someone tell me for ICT Business Analyst profile which state is perceived to be better (NSW or Vic). By better i mean, more requirements for this profile. i have 75 points (including 5 points for state nomination) and 20 points from PTE. thanks
regards


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*looking for feedback*



saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello
> i know it is almost impossible to predict the state invites. But, can someone tell me for ICT Business Analyst profile which state is perceived to be better (NSW or Vic). By better i mean, more requirements for this profile. i have 75 points (including 5 points for state nomination) and 20 points from PTE. thanks
> regards


Please provide your feedback if anyone has an idea. thanks


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

saurabh.2140 said:


> When you create EOI you enter your unique identification which is passport in most cases. How is it even possible to do this?


You enter passport info as a security question in case you forget your password and you need to reset as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to reset with email.

So, that info has no value whatsoever. You can use drivers licence, birth certificate number and so on. All that matters is what info you provided while claiming points. So, technically he is right but I don't know if it is possible/not scam/why case officer won't check/no check policy of DOHA. 

Has anyone did it and got invite and got grant? Do we know anyone from this board who can confirm?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> You enter passport info as a security question in case you forget your password and you need to reset as SkillSelect doesn't allow you to reset with email.
> 
> So, that info has no value whatsoever. You can use drivers licence, birth certificate number and so on. All that matters is what info you provided while claiming points. So, technically he is right but I don't know if it is possible/not scam/why case officer won't check/no check policy of DOHA.
> 
> Has anyone did it and got invite and got grant? Do we know anyone from this board who can confirm?


Once an EOI is created, you cannot edit the passport number

So how can the EOI be transferred to another person ?

Cheers


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Many migrations agents are doing this as a result cutoff movements along with pass mark have gone up. These agents have hundreds if not thousands eois, suspended, just like I explained in my previous post.

It will delay cutoff movement and increase cutoff points. It will force you to increase you points through PY, NAATI, PTE, SPOUSE OR WHAYEVER YOU HAVE. 


For your awareness !!!


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

NB said:


> Once an EOI is created, you cannot edit the passport number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We provide passport number in EOI? 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*Please ignore this discussion*

Guys,
Please ignore this discussion which James has started. it is meaningless to discuss what he is saying. even if it is possible no sane person will do it since it is forgery.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

NB said:


> Once an EOI is created, you cannot edit the passport number
> 
> So how can the EOI be transferred to another person ?
> 
> Cheers


Passport number doesn't need to be edited. Passport is not something that gets checked. It is only for the purpose of security question. All info that matters is what you claimed in regards to your points and documents that you will submit in ImmiAccount. I know people who have provided wrong passport numbers or agents who use same passport number as a security question just for the sake of it. 

You are allowed to make mistakes in SkillSelect and still gets invite as long as your points doesn't drop. Providing wrong PTE Test reference number or EA registration number or wrong passport number is not a deal breaker. As long as one can prove their points, they are fine.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> We provide passport number in EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily. You can also provide Driver's Licence number, Birth Registration Number or National ID number. It is for the sake of security questions to reset your password.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

expat4aus2 said:


> Not necessarily. You can also provide Driver's Licence number, Birth Registration Number or National ID number. It is for the sake of security questions to reset your password.


Yeah correct, so, it is possible what he is saying but there is no proof.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*wow*

that's a major loophole if people are exploiting it already. They should freeze basic details like name, family name, dob etc. once entered for the first time since nobody will change these details once entered. if they entered incorrectly then they should either raise SR or create a new one.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Yeah correct, so, it is possible what he is saying but there is no proof.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Well it is possible and we don't know if no one has not done it. What is not plausible is agents presuming points one day will go 80/85 (like they predicted the future) when required points at that time was 70/75 and they creating hundreds of EOI assuming to game the system one day in future. What is also not plausible is that on average it usually takes 1 year for the points to rise 5 points up. EOI is valid for 2 years. With the wait that people goes through, most EOI will expire before agents can take those chances. 



saurabh.2140 said:


> that's a major loophole if people are exploiting it already. They should freeze basic details like name, family name, dob etc. once entered for the first time since nobody will change these details once entered. if they entered incorrectly then they should either raise SR or create a new one.


DOHA can do a lot of thing. But nobody cares about immigrants, especially not in Australia and lose votes. Imagine what Peter Dutton did. Pausing citizenship application on the assumption that he will change requirements like 6 on IELTS and so on. That law at that time wasn't changed so there was no basis to stop processing citizenship application at all. But do we hear any complain from Labour/Green or any injunction against that order? Nope. 

Compare that with USA and you will get a circuit judge banning president's decision within a day. That's how Australia is!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> Many migrations agents (dont wanna name ) are doing this, as a result cutoff movements along with pass mark have gone up to 85 from prorata to non pro rata.


Suspending EOI doesn't increase cutoff points. One still have to prove they have those points to get grant. Else, either the EOI's are wasted or you lose AUD 4000 visa fee. 



> These agents have hundreds if not thousands eois, suspended, just like I explained in my previous post.


As explained previously, it is highly improbable unless those agents saw the future (then better buy a lottery ticket lol). And by that time, the EOI will expire before one can take opportunity. 



> It will delay cutoff movement and increase cutoff points (analyse 2018/19 round from July to September and dramatic slow movemnt from Oct and further plummetting till Mar 2019).
> 
> 
> Accounting occupation was used in 2017/18 but this year all occupations.
> ...


It will delay but not increase points. One still have to prove to get grant. 

Only fake EOI's will deny people getting invite and hence will increase points as quota will be filled with fake invites.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Very very sadly, gaming skillselect system already had very negative impact on one occupation, Accountancy. 


People now scared to even continue accounting degree. Many have changed to other degrees. Accounting & finance education sector is the biggest contributor to so-called 34 billion exporting industry of Australia. Slowly, IT & Engineering are getting affected.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

What I don’t understand is how can it create some real effect. What best this thing can do is to give someone a headstart in terms of DoE. How can it possibly increase the cutoff in the long term since ultimately someone needs to pay the fee to get the VISA and that too with valid details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

There is no way to do that - ie "SELL earlier EOIs". You will need to prove that you have done skills assessment/english score PRIOR to lodging your EOI. If your EOI date is earlier than your English/Skills assessment they will reject your application.

There are a few people in the accounting thread especially that are convinced the whole skillselect/PR system is filled with conspiracies. Such as politications and migrant agencies creating fake EOI / PR grants to flood the system with no proof at all. They have also discussed getting together to create fake EOIs for different occupations because it is 'unfair' that accountants are the 'only one effected'. Don't buy into what they say.

Some people simply can't accept the logical reason that accountants have a high point requirement because there is a low job demand.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I am hoping as soon as Labor wins the may 18th Federal Election, skillselect will be overhauled.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

They have made no comment what so over about changing the skillselect system. Once again you are just making things up with no solid evidence or prood.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> I am hoping as soon as Labor wins the may 18th Federal Election, skillselect will be overhauled.


Lol. There's very good chance they will kill immigration more than Liberals just like they did in WA, which is why they have barely said anything about immigration policy other than agreeing to a reduced 160K numbers.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

I heard some group of people who because of frustration or depression planning to lodge unlimited number of fake eois in the skillselect system in all occupations, particularly in pro ratas. 


Raise voice so doha can hear us. Stop them !!


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

James018 said:


> I heard some group of people who because of frustration or depression planning to lodge unlimited number of fake eois in the skillselect system in all occupations, particularly in pro ratas.
> 
> 
> Raise voice so doha can hear us. Stop them !!


So, helping the cause for non-pro ratas? Cos eventually they will only invite the non pro-ratas when all the pro-ratas are filled. Non pro-ratas are basically infinite.

E.g. All invites in the first 6 months were taken by fake EOI's. Since people weren't taking invites, DOHA would keep on increasing the invite number to make it up. Ultimately, the quotas for all pro-ratas will be filled even though no one took any invite.

So, for the next 6 months, DOHA will only invite non pro-ratas since the quota is filled for all pro-ratas. So, all 18,000 invites will go to non pro-ratas. Whatever happens, only pro-ratas will suffer in any case. 

Such a stupid thing to do. You can't stop invite. Only can delay it and ruin it for pro-rata people. Ultimately they will all go to non pro-ratas.

DOHA will never hear nor they have the manpower or willingness to do it. What happened the last time when fake EOI's of 85 pointers took all invite? Nothing. DOHA still considered those invite as genuine for the purpose of counting invite numbers towards occupation and reduced quota for pro-ratas even though they acknowledged 90-95%+ were fake. Then they manually invited people for that month. So, nothing will happen at all.

There's 220,000 people in bridging visas. If we assume equal distribution, over 50,000 people waiting in 189 visa. So, even if no one takes invite for the next 3 years, they can fill the visa numbers easily for the next 3 years (18,000/year). They are not too bothered. Hence, the 100 invite/month now.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

Almost all the employees employed in DOHA are Auatralian born. They are hardly any feelings towards the pain of immigrants so they are acknolodeging like nothig nothing


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

expat4aus2 said:


> So, helping the cause for non-pro ratas? Cos eventually they will only invite the non pro-ratas when all the pro-ratas are filled. Non pro-ratas are basically infinite.
> 
> E.g. All invites in the first 6 months were taken by fake EOI's. Since people weren't taking invites, DOHA would keep on increasing the invite number to make it up. Ultimately, the quotas for all pro-ratas will be filled even though no one took any invite.
> 
> ...


Lots of claims with no real proof/data.


---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

UPDATED EOI today on May1 for 261313 with 80 points.. fingers crossed as my EOI expires 2 years on June 20


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

expat4aus2 said:


> Lol. There's very good chance they will kill immigration more than Liberals just like they did in WA, which is why they have barely said anything about immigration policy other than agreeing to a reduced 160K numbers.


They haven't said they agree. They said "we'll go with what the experts say." Morrison's own expert even said 160K wasn't good for the economy. And given that they are eliminating restrictions on the parent visa, Liberal is very pro-immigration.

I emailed ISCAH about this at the end of March, and Steven said the following:

"The Labor party said they are happy to go with 160,000 as a migration program if that is what the experts say. That is a bit tricky as I think Labor’s experts will say more than 160,000 is ok too, but they don;t want to say this before the election

I think they will go with closer to 190k if they get elected and so 189 will probably increase."


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Ugh, typing too fast. Labor is pro-immigration. Liberal is clearly not!


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hello
> i know it is almost impossible to predict the state invites. But, can someone tell me for ICT Business Analyst profile which state is perceived to be better (NSW or Vic). By better i mean, more requirements for this profile. i have 75 points (including 5 points for state nomination) and 20 points from PTE. thanks
> regards


As you said, it's impossible to predict. However, based off of immiTracker and discussions there, it seems like NSW is definitely seeing more movement than Vic, especially for ICT Business Analyst. 

I submitted for Vic for the same occupation at 75+5 about a week and a half ago, and am expecting a very long wait.

I think it would be good to submit for both but depending on your English score and years of ICT experience, NSW may respond faster.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> As you said, it's impossible to predict. However, based off of immiTracker and discussions there, it seems like NSW is definitely seeing more movement than Vic, especially for ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> I submitted for Vic for the same occupation at 75+5 about a week and a half ago, and am expecting a very long wait.
> 
> I think it would be good to submit for both but depending on your English score and years of ICT experience, NSW may respond faster.


very long wait as in 3 ~ 6 months, I think


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> very long wait as in 3 ~ 6 months, I think


Yeah, I was thinking end of August at the earliest so good to know that my timeline is realistic. I know 189 is going to be much longer though!


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Glad I got in before the points changes prioritising singletons and both parents working. Funny, because I would have thought my profile would have been a priority - senior, 20 years experience, full private insurance, no use of childcare, no claiming of any benefits, recognised leader in my niche. Apparently not as we're relegated to the bottom of the heap. Let's welcome another 10,000 java devs into the pool of directionless Aussie ICT. Bet the uni. grads will be happy.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

FFacs said:


> Glad I got in before the points changes prioritising singletons and both parents working. Funny, because I would have thought my profile would have been a priority - senior, 20 years experience, full private insurance, no use of childcare, no claiming of any benefits, recognised leader in my niche. Apparently not as we're relegated to the bottom of the heap. Let's welcome another 10,000 java devs into the pool of directionless Aussie ICT. Bet the uni. grads will be happy.


I'm 36, have 2 Bachelors and a Masters degrees from the US, have superior English, and have 14 years of experience in ICT (minus the few years ACS knocked off for skills qualifications). I'm still only sitting at 75 points for my 189. So frustrating.

I should add that I also have some niche experience (accessibility, UX, and Drupal expert). Still doesn't matter.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> I'm 36, have 2 Bachelors and a Masters degrees from the US, have superior English, and have 14 years of experience in ICT (minus the few years ACS knocked off for skills qualifications). I'm still only sitting at 75 points for my 189. So frustrating.
> 
> I should add that I also have some niche experience (accessibility, UX, and Drupal expert). Still doesn't matter.


Do you speak any other languages? The other option is to get a Naati certification


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> I'm 36, have 2 Bachelors and a Masters degrees from the US, have superior English, and have 14 years of experience in ICT (minus the few years ACS knocked off for skills qualifications). I'm still only sitting at 75 points for my 189. So frustrating.
> 
> I should add that I also have some niche experience (accessibility, UX, and Drupal expert). Still doesn't matter.


When did you file your EOI? If you've submitted your EOI in April, you may get an inv between July ~ Nov


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm relearning Spanish, so I could sit for the exam early next year if I need to. I already have a really good foundation and have a lot of Spanish speaking friends, so it's doable. I would just rather not have to do that. Also, it get really expensive to take the exam and then fly from the States to take the exam.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

horizontalworld91 said:


> When did you file your EOI? If you've submitted your EOI in April, you may get an inv between July ~ Nov


I submitted beginning of April for my 189 and mid April for my 190. The 189s for ICT Business Analyst are slow going for 75 pointers, so it all depends on what happens with the election and the cap.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Marple1102 said:


> I'm 36, have 2 Bachelors and a Masters degrees from the US, have superior English, and have 14 years of experience in ICT (minus the few years ACS knocked off for skills qualifications). I'm still only sitting at 75 points for my 189. So frustrating.
> 
> I should add that I also have some niche experience (accessibility, UX, and Drupal expert). Still doesn't matter.


The system is broken. The only thing I can think is that they are trying to prevent outsourcing of cheap labour by bringing it onshore. You have my absolute sympathies. The crazy thing is I think you'd be massively in demand. I've said it before: the system ain't working for ICT. They need to prioritise experience. My opinion is that for all ICT they need to take 5 years off the experience to get positive assessment. 10 for non ICT degrees.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> I submitted beginning of April for my 189 and mid April for my 190. The 189s for ICT Business Analyst are slow going for 75 pointers, so it all depends on what happens with the election and the cap.


Ah, you've submitted as ICT Business Analyst, understandable then.


----------



## dest (May 1, 2019)

Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I need an advice in regards to 189 and 190 NSW. Just lodged my EOI for 189 couple of days ago with 75 points. My question is I'm a mechanical engineer under 233512 ANZSCO but I cannot claim any points from my experience. Is it possible for me to get 190 NSW without experience with 75+5 points? If so, do I need to lodge separate EOI for 190 or under the same EOI that I used lodge for my 189?

All the best
Cheers!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

FFacs said:


> The system is broken. The only thing I can think is that they are trying to prevent outsourcing of cheap labour by bringing it onshore. You have my absolute sympathies. The crazy thing is I think you'd be massively in demand. I've said it before: the system ain't working for ICT. They need to prioritise experience. My opinion is that for all ICT they need to take 5 years off the experience to get positive assessment. 10 for non ICT degrees.


And what happens to the poor ICT students that contributed to the economy with their hard earned money? Where do they get the 5 years experience from?


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Marple1102 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking end of August at the earliest so good to know that my timeline is realistic. I know 189 is going to be much longer though!


It depends on your work experience as well. NSW based on current trends is inviting people with 75+5 points minimum and seems to be prioritising invites to people who have the highest amount of work experience years.

I have 75+5 points but only 1.5 years work experience, have been waiting since for almost 5 months.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

FFacs said:


> The system is broken. The only thing I can think is that they are trying to prevent outsourcing of cheap labour by bringing it onshore. You have my absolute sympathies. The crazy thing is I think you'd be massively in demand. I've said it before: the system ain't working for ICT. They need to prioritise experience. My opinion is that for all ICT they need to take 5 years off the experience to get positive assessment. 10 for non ICT degrees.


That is imo way too excessive, this would mean that all migrants would be fairly old. They already deduct a max of 6 years for non-ICT degrees. The govt and general workforce (in my experience) prefers younger workers.


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

dest said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to the forum. I need an advice in regards to 189 and 190 NSW. Just lodged my EOI for 189 couple of days ago with 75 points. My question is I'm a mechanical engineer under 233512 ANZSCO but I cannot claim any points from my experience. Is it possible for me to get 190 NSW without experience with 75+5 points? If so, do I need to lodge separate EOI for 190 or under the same EOI that I used lodge for my 189?
> 
> All the best
> Cheers!


One of my friends recently got NSW 190 pre-invite for electronics engineer 2334 ANZCO without any experience (in his case, he has 70 + 5 without NAATI & PY). So yes it is possible to get NSW 190 without any experience (although it is 2334 instead of 2335).

Recommendation is to lodge separate EOI so that the 190 would not affect 189. But please do not forget to remove 189 EOI once you got 190 NSW ITAs.


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

To anyone who received a 190 NSW State sponsorship grant lately and applied on shore. Has there been any visa conditions or restrictions? 

Thank you


----------



## Iman89 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have applied onshore and have my 190 granted. There is no condition on my bridging visa.


----------



## Iman89 (Apr 10, 2019)

Iman89 said:


> I have applied onshore and have my 190 granted. There is no condition on my bridging visa.


Sorry its not granted yet 😄 just git the bridging visa without conditions


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> And what happens to the poor ICT students that contributed to the economy with their hard earned money? Where do they get the 5 years experience from?


They have to go back to their home country, gets 5 year work experience and then apply and try get PR. That's how the policy is.

Hence, why are people wasting money on Australian degree is beyond me. Same with Canada. if you stay in your home country, you can make some work experience and get PR quick. In Australia, you are only offered 2 year visa in 485 after graduation. The maximum you can earn is 5 points and it is almost impossible to get work experience as employers are not too keen to hire someone in temporary visa.

Australia doesn't rewards its graduates. Their immigration is not set up to that. 5 points for study can be taken over by someone from overseas with their 15 points from 10 year work experience. Hence, so many Aus graduates stuck in bridging/student visa after graduation. Also, not to mention, you need to be 25 to get full age points, so if you graduate by 21/22, you have to go back home and wait till you reach 25. 

So, as you can see, it is designed not to benefit Australian graduates.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Marple1102 said:


> They haven't said they agree. They said "we'll go with what the experts say." Morrison's own expert even said 160K wasn't good for the economy. And given that they are eliminating restrictions on the parent visa, Liberal is very pro-immigration.
> 
> I emailed ISCAH about this at the end of March, and Steven said the following:
> 
> ...


I hope what you said is what will happen, but Labour emphasised the population growth in big cities is unstable and hence they are pro moving people out of cities which is cutting 189.

Also, they are more pro labour unions than pro-immigration as evidenced by WA policy. Anyway, lets see what happens in 2 months time. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

May round 

50 invitations only

Occupation cutoff

Accountant - 100
Auditor - 95
Elect Eng - 90
Eng Pro - 90
Ict Ba - 95
Sof Prog - 90
Com Net - 90
Non Pro - 85


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

They should have closed down the invitation round rather than giving 100 only


----------



## chewbacca36 (May 14, 2018)

Hi James,

I've been following a few threads and noticed your comments lately.

While I respect that everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I do think you may have gone overboard.

Your comments are full of hatred and anger. 

At times I think you are paid to campaign against the Libs.

Be mindful that people come to this forum for guidance.

Imagine being new to this forum. One signs up to seek help and guidance but instead all they get is hate speach against the government and how bad the system is. 

I think you have made your point over the past few weeks. 

Let it go. Move on.






James018 said:


> They should have closed down the invitation round rather than giving 100 only


----------



## James018 (Jul 13, 2018)

chewbacca36 said:


> Hi James,
> 
> I've been following a few threads and noticed your comments lately.
> 
> ...


 Don't worry mate. Labor is going to win Federal Election. You will be O.K.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Hi folks,

Good Day. Can someone shed some light on my following queries 

1. what is the current trend for 189 visa job code 261313. how much time does it take to receive an invite when we submit an EOI with 75 and 80 points ?

2. what is the current trend for 190 visa job code 261313. how much time does it take to receive an invite when we submit an EOI with 70 +5 and 75+5 points ?

Kind Regards - Srikanth


----------



## fb9837 (May 1, 2019)

1. what is the current trend for 189 visa job code 261313. how much time does it take to receive an invite when we submit an EOI with 75 and 80 points ?​
The Immi site has the official situation. 


75 points - no one is likely to be invited until August (earliest). 

80 points invites are being invited extremely slowly. Each month the backlog of 80 points applications grows by around 28 days of applications. I'd expect most of the 80 points applications to get invitations in July/August. 

All 85 point applications were invited last month. 

This is based on an estimate that only 100 invites will be sent out per month until the next financial year (July).


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

*two EOI in parallel*

Hi,
Does anyone know if there is any implication to keep both NSW and Vic EOI active in parallel. i have read in some places that keeping two state EOIs open might be interpreted as negative. thanks
Regards


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Good Day. Can someone shed some light on my following queries
> 
> ...


Hi ksrikanthh,


The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa.
For clients who have equal points scores, the time at which they reached their points score for that subclass (referred to as the date of effect) determines their order of invitation. 
Expressions of Interest with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.
SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489).
If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.

Have a look at this: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

No one can predict invitations for 189 / 190 / 489.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Guys, what's the difference between

EOI Initially Submitted On: 05/04/2019

vs

EOI Last Submitted On: 24/04/2019 ?

Is my EOI in the queue as of 05/04/2019 or 24/04/2019?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

horizontalworld91 said:


> Guys, what's the difference between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initial never changes and your EOI will expire 2 years after this date. Last is when you last made change to EOI. Your DOE should be visible on the webpage in the table with column name "Date of effect". You are in queue based on DOE.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Initial never changes and your EOI will expire 2 years after this date. Last is when you last made change to EOI. Your DOE should be visible on the webpage in the table with column name "Date of effect"
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I need to ask my migration agent for "Date of effect"


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I need to ask my migration agent for "Date of effect"


Date of effect is 24/4/2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if there is any implication to keep both NSW and Vic EOI active in parallel. i have read in some places that keeping two state EOIs open might be interpreted as negative. thanks
> Regards


If you get an pre invite from Vic, they have a question in the application wherein you are asked if you have applied to any other state

NSW Doesn’t have that question afaik

Cheers


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am very confused after talking with a migration agent today. They told me that I won’t get 5 points for my 1 year Australian IT work experience, as it was first year of work after the degree. However, ACS positively assessed my degree with that experience.

Please advise on this.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

NB said:


> If you get an pre invite from Vic, they have a question in the application wherein you are asked if you have applied to any other state
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay. Thanks for the info. Does this mean one state can’t see EoI of other state? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very confused after talking with a migration agent today. They told me that I won’t get 5 points for my 1 year Australian IT work experience, as it was first year of work after the degree. However, ACS positively assessed my degree with that experience.
> 
> Please advise on this.


I had an exact same concern as my migration agent said the same thing. But I read through the ACS official line carefully and found my answer. I encourage you to read https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf thoroughly and you will be very excited =)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the info. Does this mean one state can’t see EoI of other state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the states can see or not is not in the public domain 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very confused after talking with a migration agent today. They told me that I won’t get 5 points for my 1 year Australian IT work experience, as it was first year of work after the degree. However, ACS positively assessed my degree with that experience.
> 
> Please advise on this.


Did they deduct any period of employment towards AQF ?
What is the date from which they have allowed you to claim points for experience?

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PJmask said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am very confused after talking with a migration agent today. They told me that I won’t get 5 points for my 1 year Australian IT work experience, as it was first year of work after the degree. However, ACS positively assessed my degree with that experience.
> 
> Please advise on this.


Did you study an Australian degree that is closely related to your occupation?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

SG said:


> Hi ksrikanthh,
> 
> 
> The highest ranked clients by points score are invited to apply for the relevant visa.
> ...


thank you very much SG for sharing this helpful info


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

fb9837 said:


> 1. what is the current trend for 189 visa job code 261313. how much time does it take to receive an invite when we submit an EOI with 75 and 80 points ?​
> The Immi site has the official situation.
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much for sharing this useful info


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

horizontalworld91 said:


> I had an exact same concern as my migration agent said the same thing. But I read through the ACS official line carefully and found my answer. I encourage you to read https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf thoroughly and you will be very excited =)



Thanks for your reply.

I read through the document and was under the impression that I will get 5 points for my work experience. Migration agent's comment actually made me really concerned and wanted to confirm with experts on the forum.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> Did they deduct any period of employment towards AQF ?
> What is the date from which they have allowed you to claim points for experience?
> 
> Cheers




Thanks for taking the time to reply.

ACS did not deduct anything from my experience.

On the assessment confirmation letter, ACS did not mention anything about how many points I am allowed to claim. Followings mentioned on the letter:

The following employment after July 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 02/17 ‐ 03/18 – 1 year(s) 1 month(s) 
Position: Network and System Administrator Employer: xxxxxxx
Location: Australia

Please note that the Department of Immigration and Border Protection reserves the right to undertake further investigation regarding your skilled employment experience.
While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.
This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no representation regarding:


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Did you study an Australian degree that is closely related to your occupation?




Thanks for your reply.

Yes, my degree is very much related to my occupation.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PJmask said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> ACS did not deduct anything from my experience.
> 
> ...


I see no reason why you can’t claim points for your Australian experience from feb 17 to mar 18

Ask the agent again specifically what clause prevents you from claiming points for this experience when ACS has explicitly allowed it


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> I see no reason why you can’t claim points for your Australian experience from feb 17 to mar 18
> 
> 
> 
> Ask the agent again specifically what clause prevents you from claiming points for this experience when ACS has explicitly allowed it




They said that work experience points are rewarded for “professional” work only and department doesn’t not count first year of work as “professional” work.

I never heard or read about such policy before.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

PJmask said:


> They said that work experience points are rewarded for “professional” work only and department doesn’t not count first year of work as “professional” work.
> 
> I never heard or read about such policy before.


Was your qualification with a ICT major from an Australian university?

If yes, then you need one year of post-qualification experience to be deemed skilled, *but* you will also be able to claim points for suitable employment from the completion date of your degree.

See page 3 of the ACS booklet - https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

There was someone on this forum who completed an Australian university qualification offshore, and also had a similar situation (they also clarified with ACS about the above).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PJmask said:


> They said that work experience points are rewarded for “professional” work only and department doesn’t not count first year of work as “professional” work.
> 
> I never heard or read about such policy before.


I am sure you were paid ?
Did you work for more than 20 hours per week and it was a permanent job ?
Was super and payg deducted from your salary ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Was your qualification with a ICT major from an Australian university?
> 
> If yes, then you need one year of post-qualification experience to be deemed skilled, *but* you will also be able to claim points for suitable employment from the completion date of your degree.
> 
> ...


ACS has deemed all employment after 2016 to be suitable
See his previous post

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> ACS has deemed all employment after 2016 to be suitable
> See his previous post
> 
> Cheers


Yup - and ACS has not deducted any employment years to deem him skilled - which (to my reading of the ACS booklet) can only occur if he has an Australian degree with an ICT major - where he will need 1 year of post-qualification experience (but it will not be deducted), but will be able to claim points for employment from the date of completion of the Australian degree with an ICT major.

In short, I think his MARA agent is mistaken.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PJmask said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply.
> 
> ACS did not deduct anything from my experience.
> 
> ...


Yes you can claim the points, ACS has clearly mentioned it is suitable.

Get a new migration agent while you're at it.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Was your qualification with a ICT major from an Australian university?
> 
> If yes, then you need one year of post-qualification experience to be deemed skilled, *but* you will also be able to claim points for suitable employment from the completion date of your degree.
> 
> ...




Yes, I have completed my degree from an Australian university.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

NB said:


> I am sure you were paid ?
> 
> Did you work for more than 20 hours per week and it was a permanent job ?
> 
> ...




Yes, I was paid and full time. I have documents for super payments and PAYG.


----------



## PJmask (Nov 2, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Yes you can claim the points, ACS has clearly mentioned it is suitable.
> 
> 
> 
> Get a new migration agent while you're at it.




Thank you, I sure will.


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

What tie is the pick in IST?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> What tie is the pick in IST?


Looks like you are Enjoying a night out with friends

Post tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Good one .. what time is the pick for May invitation round in IST.

I’m planning to apply for PCC and want to check if I need to do it this month or next month based on invite.

EOI: May1 - 261313 with 80 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jittu316786 said:


> Good one .. what time is the pick for May invitation round in IST.
> 
> Iâ€™m planning to apply for PCC and want to check if I need to do it this month or next month based on invite.
> 
> EOI: May1 - 261313 with 80 points


7.30 pm IST 10th May 

It’s called a round, not a pick

Cheers


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> It depends on your work experience as well. NSW based on current trends is inviting people with 75+5 points minimum and seems to be prioritising invites to people who have the highest amount of work experience years.
> 
> I have 75+5 points but only 1.5 years work experience, have been waiting since for almost 5 months.


I have 75+5 with almost 14 years of experience, 9.7 of those assessed by ACS.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

For past couple of days i am not able to access skillselect. Anyone else facing same issue?


----------



## AmanMehta (Apr 11, 2019)

*may invitation round results*

Best of luck for the applicants waiting for the invitation. As per the 11th April round results their was only 100 invitations.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

AmanMehta said:


> Best of luck for the applicants waiting for the invitation. As per the 11th April round results their was only 100 invitations.


Maybe for the first time in SkillSelect history, I don't think anyone is actually looking for the coming rounds in May and June. Most are interested for July round and see what happens.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Is ACS letter valid for 3 years although it says it is valid for 24 months?
I have heard from someone that it is valid for 3 years, but not sure.


----------



## plcaau (Jan 22, 2017)

As per iscah, they have closed skill select from May 10-12... wonder what it means.


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi All,

Thank you all in Advance,
this is my first post and new to forum , please spare with me if this is not the right thread.

Could any one please help to answer for below or direct to proper thread?
1) How many years experience ACS will count for the experience listed below ?
2) Do we need to be the same position experience for all 10 years? example 2 years System Analyst and rest different position in IT . 
Experience 
1) July 2004 to Sep 2005 - Software engineer 
2) Sep 2005 to sep 2007 - senior software Engineer
3) Sep 2007 to Feb 2010 - System Analyst
4) Feb 2010 to Feb 2011 - Break ( not working) 
5) Feb 2011 to June 2012 - Data Analyst
6) July 2012 to June 2013 -Business Intelligent Consultant
7) June 2013 to Feb 2014 - Business Intelligence Senior Consultant 
8) Feb 2014 to Dec 2014 --Break (not working) 
9) Dec 2014 to May 2015 - Business Intelligent Consultant
10) May 2015 to June 2016 - Associate Manager Business Intelligence
11) Jun e2016 - Oct 2016 -- Break ( Leave without pay)
12) June 2016 - Nov 2018 - Associate Manager Business Intelligence
13) Nov -2018 to Current - Manager Business Intelligence


Thanks


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Best of luck for the applicants waiting for the 189 round of May 2019.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

*May Invitest*



expat4aus2 said:


> Maybe for the first time in SkillSelect history, I don't think anyone is actually looking for the coming rounds in May and June. Most are interested for July round and see what happens.


We can expect more invitations in the last two months of the FY , As they need to meet the target.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you all in Advance,
> this is my first post and new to forum , please spare with me if this is not the right thread.
> ...


Hi nmg,

I am sure you would get your skills assessed from ACS.

Have a look at this: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

1. Go to Page 9 - it has answers to your first question.

2. Per company - you can give latest designation.

3. If you have worked in different countries being in 1 company, separate the duration and give the details.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

AussiDreamer said:


> Is ACS letter valid for 3 years although it says it is valid for 24 months?
> I have heard from someone that it is valid for 3 years, but not sure.


If the assessment dept mention that is for 24 months , Its valid only for 24months .EA is valid for 36 months .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

plcaau said:


> As per iscah, they have closed skill select from May 10-12... wonder what it means.


If the news is correct, then they will probably hold the round on 9th May
I.e, today evening 7.30 pm IST

Cheers


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

nmg said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you all in Advance,
> this is my first post and new to forum , please spare with me if this is not the right thread.
> ...




First and foremost it depends on your education, if you don’t have a computer degree then you will need to go via RPL route which will mean 6 years deduction by ACS. Refer to ACS website where they have explained the deductions related to ICT major and minor degrees. It will range from 2 to 4 years as far as i recall depending upon relevance of your degree. 
Regarding experience, it is normal to hold different roles during your career. Your experience seems mostly IT, try to select an ANZ code which represents majority of your experience and then write your RnR accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

NB said:


> If the news is correct, then they will probably hold the round on 9th May
> I.e, today evening 7.30 pm IST
> 
> Cheers




Tomorrow, not today. Today is 8th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

I don’t see an update in EOI or in Iscah on EOI being not available.. where did you get that info?


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

You can see the message on the immigration site itself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Tomorrow, not today. Today is 8th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9th 12.01 am Canberra is 8th IST

It is correct

Cheers


----------



## abdulraufliaqat (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

What are the chances of getting 189 invitation with 70 points after July 2019? 
My ANZ code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)

In Nov-2019, My points will be 85 with new scoring system since I am single that will get 10 points and I will have 5 more points of experience in Nov. So in Nov-19, I will have 85 points. What will be the chances of getting 189 invite with 85 points in Nov-19?

Considering all the squeeze in invites, I am quite concerned.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

abdulraufliaqat said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What are the chances of getting 189 invitation with 70 points after July 2019?
> My ANZ code: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer)
> ...


Based on the current invitation trend, Zero Chance for July, 2019.



---------------------------------------------------
Points : 75 ( age - 30, english - 20 - Aus study - 5, Masters - 15, Aus Job - 5 )


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

NB said:


> saurabh.2140 said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow, not today. Today is 8th
> ...


You mean that invitation results will be announced today. At Indian standard time.? Please correct me if I am wrong. 
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> You mean that invitation results will be announced today. At Indian standard time.? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Thanks


If 10-12 are holidays, then maybe just maybe, they may hold the round today

I Do not have any information as such, just guessing

Cheers


----------



## badger-man (Jul 17, 2015)

any news?


----------



## Jittu316786 (Apr 8, 2019)

Looks like no round today


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

invitation issued today!

accountant 90 points again!


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

looks like another very small round


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> invitation issued today!
> 
> accountant 90 points again!


My guess was correct

Cheers


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

mechanical engineer 80 points receiving invitation


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

Any software engineer received invite? 
Any idea how many invites sent this round?


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> mechanical engineer 80 points receiving invitation


What is your EOI date?


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

NB said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> > You mean that invitation results will be announced today. At Indian standard time.? Please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


Thanks. A's per your advise I will applied for 190 with 75 +5 score as software engineer. But my concern is age. As I will loose my 10 point's in 12th July. What's is your observations?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tinks21 said:


> Any software engineer received invite?
> Any idea how many invites sent this round?


No one is even looking

Wait till tomorrow to get an idea

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> Thanks. A's per your advise I will applied for 190 with 75 +5 score as software engineer. But my concern is age. As I will loose my 10 point's in 12th July. What's is your observations?


I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

i think another 100 round

no software programmer info till now.

mechanical march 20 invited,80 points
accounting april 15 invited,90 points


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> i think another 100 round
> 
> no software programmer info till now.
> 
> ...


May you please share the link which you are referring to?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

tinks21 said:


> May you please share the link which you are referring to?


It's my client's data,100% sure


----------



## tinks21 (Apr 21, 2019)

kirk1031 said:


> It's my client's data,100% sure


Any software engineer invited?


----------



## mrbilly (Sep 18, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> invitation issued today!
> 
> accountant 90 points again!


If permissible, would you mind sharing the 90 points breakdown?
Just wondering how to get a 90 points score (very high indeed)

Thanks


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

mrbilly said:


> If permissible, would you mind sharing the 90 points breakdown?
> Just wondering how to get a 90 points score (very high indeed)
> 
> Thanks


sure

age-30
pte-20
bachelor-15
asr-5
1 year australian work experience-5
py-5
naati-5
partner skill-5


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

tinks21 said:


> Any software engineer invited?


no invitation data for 2613 yet

looks possible 80 points again


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

233914...80 pts...13 mar 2019...no invite 😞


----------



## Yueyi (Apr 18, 2019)

I have 75 points for registered nurse nec. EOI 13 March. Will I definitely to get invited after July?


----------



## Queenie9072 (Sep 24, 2016)

Registered Nurse NEC 254499 - 80 DOE 6/4/2019 - no invite 

I’m just so depressed because my 485 is expiring soon in August. Have lodged 190 for NSW & Vic in April but no response so far.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Guys,

Does the 189 round happened last night? Any idea?

Anyone get invite?


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Yeh it happened...
80 pts 233914 mar 13 2019..
No invite


----------



## nelutla (Jul 14, 2017)

bilbafta said:


> Yeh it happened...
> 80 pts 233914 mar 13 2019..
> No invite




Did anyone got invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

nelutla said:


> Did anyone got invite
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Only people with 90 points and some with 85. I presume only 3 people from 2339 got invited like last month.


----------



## Vigneshbabu (Aug 3, 2018)

*261313 - 80 Points*

261313 | Software Engineer | 80 Points 
EOI Date of Effect: 11 April 2019 23:20:09

No invite in May 2019 round


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vigneshbabu said:


> 261313 | Software Engineer | 80 Points
> EOI Date of Effect: 11 April 2019 23:20:09
> 
> No invite in May 2019 round


Last year members would have thought you are out of your mind if you told them that 80 points can’t get you an invite under 261313

Cheers


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Vigneshbabu said:


> 261313 | Software Engineer | 80 Points
> EOI Date of Effect: 11 April 2019 23:20:09
> 
> No invite in May 2019 round


You need to wait till July-August to see how invite comes up with new year and new quota.


----------



## abhinavraiden123 (Jan 28, 2019)

Everyone, please don't loose hope with just 2 rounds of minor setbacks. It should come back to normal by July.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

abhinavgpillai123 said:


> Everyone, please don't loose hope with just 2 rounds of minor setbacks. It should come back to normal by July.


Sorry, mate. It won't go back to "normal" anymore as they are slashing the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652, that is only 40% of the earlier intake.

On top of that they are also building up a backlog now.

The points will not go back to "normal".


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

Hi Saurabh
Thank you for the inputs and quick response.
I have Master in Computer Application from India. 
I believe it only considers your last 10 years experience . so will they consider my experience from 2004 to 2019 or only 2009 -2019 will be considered?

If they consider from 2009 will drop to 5-8 years because of the 2 Years deduction.

Thank you in advance


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> First and foremost it depends on your education, if you don’t have a computer degree then you will need to go via RPL route which will mean 6 years deduction by ACS. Refer to ACS website where they have explained the deductions related to ICT major and minor degrees. It will range from 2 to 4 years as far as i recall depending upon relevance of your degree.
> Regarding experience, it is normal to hold different roles during your career. Your experience seems mostly IT, try to select an ANZ code which represents majority of your experience and then write your RnR accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Saurabh
Thank you for the inputs and quick response.
I have Master in Computer Application from India. 
I believe it only considers your last 10 years experience . so will they consider my experience from 2004 to 2019 or only 2009 -2019 will be considered?

If they consider from 2009 will drop to 5-8 years because of the 2 Years deduction.

Thank you in advance


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

nmg said:


> Hi Saurabh
> 
> Thank you for the inputs and quick response.
> 
> ...




Get your whole experience assessed from ACS. They will give you a cut-off date after deducting some years. From that date onwards your experience is suitable for that code you will apply. So essentially your last ten years of experience will become relevant which will qualify you for the maximum points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

AndrewHurley said:


> Sorry, mate. It won't go back to "normal" anymore as they are slashing the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652, that is only 40% of the earlier intake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So is that mean 75 pointers will never get the invite ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

sanam2714 said:


> So is that mean 75 pointers will never get the invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one knows, but it will for sure not go as low as it has done before.


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



AndrewHurley said:


> No one knows, but it will for sure not go as low as it has done before.



That's the current coalition government's plan. No one knows what will happen after the election.


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> Sorry, mate. It won't go back to "normal" anymore as they are slashing the independent points test (189) from 43,990 to just 18,652, that is only 40% of the earlier intake.
> 
> On top of that they are also building up a backlog now.
> 
> The points will not go back to "normal".


I totally agree. Also, what people miss is that Labor have agreed on the 189 cut plan, so even if they win the election, the approved cut will not change.


----------



## wjbmorgan (May 9, 2019)

Hi everyone, I'm kinda desperate now and need some suggestions. I have 75 points (30age, 15master, 5study, 20English, 5experience) under 2613, eoi date is 25 Feb. I was supposed to get invite on 11 Apr but because they invited so few I'll have to wait for next financial year. But my 485 visa is going to expire on 11 Sep, do I still have a chance to get it before then? I'm currently working and I really don't want to quit my job. The thing is I cannot get more points in next four months, py takes a year and ccl is already booked full this year. It feels like you are waiting in a line, finally it's your turn and they shut the door, people start to cut in line and there's nothing you can do. I also submitted eoi for 190 nsw in April, not sure about the chance but if I get it I still need to quit and move from Mel to nsw, better than nothing..


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

75 pointers in ICT / 2613XX skill group should get the invite by September-October even with the reduced 18k 189 quota for 2019-20 as per Isach


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

OP2 said:


> 75 pointers in ICT / 2613XX skill group should get the invite by September-October even with the reduced 18k 189 quota for 2019-20 as per Isach




Good to hear but based on what? The current trend and future events point to something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

saurabh.2140 said:


> Good to hear but based on what? The current trend and future events point to something else.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DOE for 75 pointers in ICT / 2613XX occupation is 13/02/2019 . The number of invites in April, May is 100 , even June could see just 100. Come July the new cycle for 2019-20 would start , Even with a 1000+ invites per month most of the 75 pointer in ICT would be cleared in 2-3 months. So the worst case scenario would be September or October


----------



## nmg (May 8, 2019)

SG said:


> Hi nmg,
> 
> I am sure you would get your skills assessed from ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi SG,

Thank you for the inputs and details 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

NB said:


> Last year members would have thought you are out of your mind if you told them that 80 points can’t get you an invite under 261313
> 
> Cheers


To be fair this was in the pipeline for a while. Back in 2016 I was waiting for a 189 invite on 65 points. It never came. You could see backlogs starting to build. Come the 2017/18 year, things started off shaky. People on 65 points asked when the invites would start again. I remember saying "never" and people laughing, assuring me that 70 points would be cleared within a few weeks. The thing is, with various cock-ups, changes to invite rounds, and the rising points of the applicants it became clear that this was a one way road and the government weren't going to stop it. The pro-rata occupations have always been heading towards a train-wreck. 

Now there is a VERY different atmosphere in the capitals. It's not overcrowded, but the rate of growth is making it tough to keep up. Schools are full of pre-fabs, trains are 150% too full, the roads are jammed. Journeys to drop kids off at sports that used to take 10 minutes are now 40 minutes in traffic. Commutes are standing room only. School classes are seeing 3 or 4 kids a year added to classes of 30-35. There's clearly an imbalance. I really don't blame the government for rethinking things because while this happens in the cities, the regional areas needs skilled people. So what do they do? They cut 189, massively. In future I can't see 189 being anything but the absolute cream of the crop. I think they will hand more power to the states to make judgment calls on where they need immigration to support their economy. I also think they will look to cool down the capitals, Sydney and Melbourne especially, though the housing market slow down might tempt them to increase migration (I don't think they will, people are really getting twitchy about the infra). I think they need 5-8 years of investment and projects to solve the growing pains before they can start to take on numbers as they have over the past decade.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

FFacs said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > Last year members would have thought you are out of your mind if you told them that 80 points can’t get you an invite under 261313
> ...


Except the government could've started these "5-8 years of investment" years ago to prevent the whole "congestion" issue. So no, reducing the permanent intake while the temporary intake soars won't change anything about it.
Congestion is an extremely subjective matter anyway, and I'm sorry beforehand, in case the following sounds like a rant 😄
I've been living on the Gold Coast for 2 years, which officially counts as metropolitan so doesn't allow regional visas, but I've never felt any significant congestion here. I can always sit down on the tram and bus, car rides take max. 5 minutes longer, no worries. In fact, when I visited "regional" Sunshine Coast, traffic wasn't even any different, and in some places it was worse.
I lived in Germany's densely populated West before and I can tell you, not even Sydney reaches that level of traffic and the problem of being unable to move even an inch on the train, often not even being able to hop on at all because it's full and the passengers can't budge.
So yeah, I'm definitely much happier here!
And honestly, Australia can still save the day by focussing on improving infrastructure and public transportation specifically, the government just has to try, instead of pointing fingers at (immigrant) scapegoats.

But back on topic, I agree, points won't go down to old levels, no matter who wins the election. On the other hand I think it's a good thing to give the states more responsibility in deciding who to invite, it's a kind of more grounded approach.


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

I have applied for 189 visa with total 75 points for nominated occupation - Software Engineer - 261313.
I cannot increase my points as I am 37 years old and my wife does not fall in my skill set.
In addition I have filled 190 visa for SA and victoria.

However looking at current trend of invitation where only 100 invites got call for 189 visa and that too for 80 pointers.
I have few queries and need your assistance on them:-
1) Is there any chance for getting invite for my EOIs submitted with 75 points for 2313 in next rounds.
2) Should I opt for 489 visa now instead of waiting for 189/190 invite.If yes which all regions should be selected for this visa.


Details:-
EOI Date Of Effect = 29/04/2019 with 75 points.

1) Age (33-39) = 25 points
2) English Language Ability (PTE) = 20 points
3) Educational Qualification = 15 points
4) Years of Experience in Nominated Occupation = 15 points


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

atulgupta225 said:


> I have applied for 189 visa with total 75 points for nominated occupation - Software Engineer - 261313.
> I cannot increase my points as I am 37 years old and my wife does not fall in my skill set.
> In addition I have filled 190 visa for SA and victoria.
> 
> ...


I think you have good chance of getting invited for 190 after July.
For 189, I don't think you will be invited anytime soon

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## atulgupta225 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you have good chance of getting invited for 190 after July.
> For 189, I don't think you will be invited anytime soon
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


So Should i apply 190 visa for all states. Currently i had filled in for SA and Victoria.
Also what you suggest for 489 visa


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

atulgupta225 said:


> So Should i apply 190 visa for all states. Currently i had filled in for SA and Victoria.
> 
> Also what you suggest for 489 visa


For NSW, I would recommend. I read somewhere their rejection rate is low and they don't ask whether you applied to other states or not.
I have no experience of 489.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Vladroid said:


> Except the government could've started these "5-8 years of investment" years ago to prevent the whole "congestion" issue. So no, reducing the permanent intake while the temporary intake soars won't change anything about it.
> Congestion is an extremely subjective matter anyway, and I'm sorry beforehand, in case the following sounds like a rant 😄
> I've been living on the Gold Coast for 2 years, which officially counts as metropolitan so doesn't allow regional visas, but I've never felt any significant congestion here. I can always sit down on the tram and bus, car rides take max. 5 minutes longer, no worries. In fact, when I visited "regional" Sunshine Coast, traffic wasn't even any different, and in some places it was worse.
> I lived in Germany's densely populated West before and I can tell you, not even Sydney reaches that level of traffic and the problem of being unable to move even an inch on the train, often not even being able to hop on at all because it's full and the passengers can't budge.
> ...


I agree that the decisions made 5-8 years ago didn't match the numbers on the immigration program. The investments just weren't sufficient, and now the strain is starting to show. I also agree that this isn't fair on those who wait in line only to find the door slammed just as they approach the front. That's completely unfair. Sadly applicants for migration in most Western countries get treated pretty shabbily, with the vibe being one of "if you want to come here that much you'll put up with it".

That said, I have to disagree with regards to problems in Sydney at least, and from my experience Melbourne also. I also moved from a densely populated place (Randstad) and can inform you that Sydney's issues are at one time more serious but also not. The traffic here is much more problematic on a local scale. Although my previous hime had traffic james for hundreds of kilometres, that was when something broke. In Sydney it's just too much on roads that simply can't handle it and the solutions don't seem to be easy. Example: Northern Beaches, to the Spit, to Military Road and the Harbour Bridge. It's just chaos. Add a few thousand more cars to that and it's over. It will cease to be livable and usable. Spot solutions like a new tunnel here and there just move the problem. Suddenly thousands of cars will be appearing in the CBD and Manly at speed onto roads that can't handle them. There IS a silver lining, in that where I lived last, things really were approaching absolute capacity: the trains were back to back, the freeways all pervasive. HEre at least there's room for thinking, 

Looking at schools, both junior and senior, and pre-school. There's just not enough. Every school here has their oval or yards given over to pre-fab huts. And you're right. It's not correct to point the figner at immigrants (of which I am one). Immigrants are paying their taxes, the coffers have more money coming in. It's 100% unfair to take all those extra taxes then announce that it's the immigrants' fault that services are so overloaded. But they ARE starting to becomes quite noticeably overloaded. That's where we are. I don't think temporary visas are the answer, but I also think the government needs to encourage growth in areas other than Sydney and Melbourne.

I too am happier here, for a multitude of reasons. But for whatever reason the infra spending hasn't kept pace with demand (despite the extra taxes being brought in from immigrants). They just need to catch their breath, IMO, and go from reactionary, to planned infra investments.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

All the backlog of 75 pointers in 2613XX is clear until Feb 13 , 2019 . April & May rounds has just about 100 invites, even June may see 100 ! Stating from 2019 July we should see at least 5000-6000 invites in total from July - to November , I think there is super high chance of 75 pointers software guys receiving 189 invites in this period.



Rizwan.Qamar said:


> I think you have good chance of getting invited for 190 after July.
> For 189, I don't think you will be invited anytime soon
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*



FFacs said:


> To be fair this was in the pipeline for a while. Back in 2016 I was waiting for a 189 invite on 65 points. It never came. You could see backlogs starting to build. Come the 2017/18 year, things started off shaky. People on 65 points asked when the invites would start again. I remember saying "never" and people laughing, assuring me that 70 points would be cleared within a few weeks. The thing is, with various cock-ups, changes to invite rounds, and the rising points of the applicants it became clear that this was a one way road and the government weren't going to stop it. The pro-rata occupations have always been heading towards a train-wreck.
> 
> Now there is a VERY different atmosphere in the capitals. It's not overcrowded, but the rate of growth is making it tough to keep up. Schools are full of pre-fabs, trains are 150% too full, the roads are jammed. Journeys to drop kids off at sports that used to take 10 minutes are now 40 minutes in traffic. Commutes are standing room only. School classes are seeing 3 or 4 kids a year added to classes of 30-35. There's clearly an imbalance. I really don't blame the government for rethinking things because while this happens in the cities, the regional areas needs skilled people. So what do they do? They cut 189, massively. In future I can't see 189 being anything but the absolute cream of the crop. I think they will hand more power to the states to make judgment calls on where they need immigration to support their economy. I also think they will look to cool down the capitals, Sydney and Melbourne especially, though the housing market slow down might tempt them to increase migration (I don't think they will, people are really getting twitchy about the infra). I think they need 5-8 years of investment and projects to solve the growing pains before they can start to take on numbers as they have over the past decade.



The differences between point 65 and point 75 or 80 are huge. Not everyone can simply achieve those points unless they fake their EOIs.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

horizontalworld91 said:


> The differences between point 65 and point 75 or 80 are huge. Not everyone can simply achieve those points unless they fake their EOIs.


Yeah and the huge difference in intentional. In summary, few years ago the country needed more skilled workers, now they're struggling with overpopulation. The less immigrants the better.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah and the huge difference in intentional. In summary, few years ago the country needed more skilled workers, now they're struggling with overpopulation. The less immigrants the better.




The less immigrants the better...

Regarding that, data suggests otherwise since they still have lot of requirements for skilled workforce which they can’t seem to fulfil internally. I don’t think shutting the door on immigrants is a solution. 
It is like once you catch cold you blame the winters but the problem is you didn’t dress appropriately to protect yourself from winters. What i am trying to say is, it’s the short sightedness of every government to take advantage of immigrants to fuel their economy but when it starts growing and putting pressure on Infrastructure (which they could have foreseen) you start blaming influx of immigrants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwq (May 10, 2019)

Can anyone be kind enough to comment on my chance for securing the visa?

ATM, I calculate 70 points for me in software engineer category. I have degree in IT and I have been working for almost 6 years as a java developer and back end mostly. I haven't done skill assessment yet. I am 29 years old, and did PTE and scored 20 points for it as well.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

saurabh.2140 said:


> The less immigrants the better...
> 
> Regarding that, data suggests otherwise since they still have lot of requirements for skilled workforce which they can’t seem to fulfil internally. I don’t think shutting the door on immigrants is a solution.
> It is like once you catch cold you blame the winters but the problem is you didn’t dress appropriately to protect yourself from winters. What i am trying to say is, it’s the short sightedness of every government to take advantage of immigrants to fuel their economy but when it starts growing and putting pressure on Infrastructure (which they could have foreseen) you start blaming influx of immigrants.
> ...



Overpopulation in the central areas are a problem, so they're promoting PR for regional areas. They're not shutting the door, they're just making it harder, they still want skilled workers but now only actual skilled workers will have the points required to meet the minimum. You actually need work experience to get 80+ points, where before with 65 points any new graduate from university can just get PR easily.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

fwq said:


> Can anyone be kind enough to comment on my chance for securing the visa?
> 
> 
> 
> ATM, I calculate 70 points for me in software engineer category. I have degree in IT and I have been working for almost 6 years as a java developer and back end mostly. I haven't done skill assessment yet. I am 29 years old, and did PTE and scored 20 points for it as well.


You exactly same case with mine. There some chance once your experience is of 7 years. With 70 points there is very little chance

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwq (May 10, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> You exactly same case with mine. There some chance once your experience is of 7 years. With 70 points there is very little chance
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply. You think 70 doesn't stand a chance? even for state sponsored? I am looking for ANY state, not particularly New South Wales.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

The remuneration levels in Oz is not that great for somebody with 8-10 years of experience IMO , especially in IT.


outrageous_view said:


> Overpopulation in the central areas are a problem, so they're promoting PR for regional areas. They're not shutting the door, they're just making it harder, they still want skilled workers but now only actual skilled workers will have the points required to meet the minimum. You actually need work experience to get 80+ points, where before with 65 points any new graduate from university can just get PR easily.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

fwq said:


> Thanks for the reply. You think 70 doesn't stand a chance? even for state sponsored? I am looking for ANY state, not particularly New South Wales.


I can only say about NSW as only observe its invitations. I honestly don't think 70 pointers will be invited unless there is some change after election as in my calculation at max the merit will go down to 75. Given the backlog of 75, I think NSW will keep on inviting 75 pointers

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

*horizontalworld91*

Seriously, if you are a 75+ pointer, be proud of yourself. This kind of point is given to people with years of industry experience, college degrees (often PhD) and proven English proficiency. There's nothing to be depressed if things go the worst; you still have endless opportunities and demand from societies with your level of qualifications and skills.


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

In Australia Immi site, it is mentioned that minimum points are 85 for 2611 Job code.

** 2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	85	10/04/2019 2:49 pm ** 

So does this mean even 80 points are not eligible for 189 visa for ICT Business and Systems Analyst? Please suggest.


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

pawan1 said:


> In Australia Immi site, it is mentioned that minimum points are 85 for 2611 Job code.
> 
> ** 2611ICT Business and System Analysts8510/04/2019 2:49 pm **
> 
> So does this mean even 80 points are not eligible for 189 visa for ICT Business and Systems Analyst? Please suggest.




Nothing like that mate , for the previous round and current round they did not call many people so u are seeing that . Once they start regular number of invites u will see that changing . Be happy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

Could anyone please tell me why the round for this month happened on 9th May..will there a round tomorrow?

Regards,
Vivi-l


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> Could anyone please tell me why the round for this month happened on 9th May..will there a round tomorrow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because they are doing some maintenance activity on skill select system .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

sanam2714 said:


> Because they are doing some maintenance activity on skill select system .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


will there be any further round tomorrow for 189?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there anyone in ICT Security Analyst 262112 with 75+5 got invited by New South Wales recently? I haven't seen many people in this occupation getting New South Wales invite. If you know anyone, kindly advise. Thanks


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

singhpx7 said:


> will there be any further round tomorrow for 189?


No, there won't.
Usually during maintenance they simply move the date. They never split it into two sessions.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

pawan1 said:


> In Australia Immi site, it is mentioned that minimum points are 85 for 2611 Job code.
> 
> ** 2611	ICT Business and System Analysts	85	10/04/2019 2:49 pm **
> 
> So does this mean even 80 points are not eligible for 189 visa for ICT Business and Systems Analyst? Please suggest.


It means that the lowest point that was invited in that round was 85 points. No 80 points or below was invited, doesn't mean you are not eligible, you can still apply and hope for the best.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

FFacs said:


> I agree that the decisions made 5-8 years ago didn't match the numbers on the immigration program. The investments just weren't sufficient, and now the strain is starting to show. I also agree that this isn't fair on those who wait in line only to find the door slammed just as they approach the front. That's completely unfair. Sadly applicants for migration in most Western countries get treated pretty shabbily, with the vibe being one of "if you want to come here that much you'll put up with it".
> 
> That said, I have to disagree with regards to problems in Sydney at least, and from my experience Melbourne also. I also moved from a densely populated place (Randstad) and can inform you that Sydney's issues are at one time more serious but also not. The traffic here is much more problematic on a local scale. Although my previous hime had traffic james for hundreds of kilometres, that was when something broke. In Sydney it's just too much on roads that simply can't handle it and the solutions don't seem to be easy. Example: Northern Beaches, to the Spit, to Military Road and the Harbour Bridge. It's just chaos. Add a few thousand more cars to that and it's over. It will cease to be livable and usable. Spot solutions like a new tunnel here and there just move the problem. Suddenly thousands of cars will be appearing in the CBD and Manly at speed onto roads that can't handle them. There IS a silver lining, in that where I lived last, things really were approaching absolute capacity: the trains were back to back, the freeways all pervasive. HEre at least there's room for thinking,
> 
> ...


Yep, well said. FYI, I also meant Sydney isn't as bad as some people think, what you're saying about it sounds about right. I was only describing the German train and traffic chaos as a much worse situation than anywhere in Australia.


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

AndrewHurley said:


> No, there won't.
> Usually during maintenance they simply move the date. They never split it into two sessions.


so anyone with 80 points in 261313 job code got the invite in yesterday's invitation round for 189?


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

singhpx7 said:


> so anyone with 80 points in 261313 job code got the invite in yesterday's invitation round for 189?


Iscah estimations say lowest was 85.


----------



## saurabh.2140 (Mar 8, 2019)

So, the Liberals won and they had immigration cuts on their agenda. Not sure how diligently it will be executed though. People living in AU will have a better picture if immigration policies are going to change drastically or not. What i read from news sources is that this is a vote for status quo rather than major changes but not sure how to read that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

HI, 
I heard that date for invitation is going to be changed. Mean it is going to 1st day of month instead of 11 day of month? 
Can any one confirm me.
Thanks,
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> HI,
> I heard that date for invitation is going to be changed. Mean it is going to 1st day of month instead of 11 day of month?
> Can any one confirm me.
> Thanks,
> Regards


Nothing in the official media yet 

Maybe rumour maybe true

Wait and watch

Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

NB said:


> Ishtiaqkhan said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Mani181 (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi

Can anyone provide any update on Registered Nurse (ANZSCO 254499) invitations so far. I am sitting at 65 points and waiting for an invite for past 3 months, while some of my friends at same points have got invited in last round.

Points Break-up
Australian Bachelor Degree - 20 Points
Age - 25 points
PTE Score - 20 Points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani181 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone provide any update on Registered Nurse (ANZSCO 254499) invitations so far. I am sitting at 65 points and waiting for an invite for past 3 months, while some of my friends at same points have got invited in last round.
> 
> ...


Which round are you talking about ?
No one in 189 has been invited at 65 points in the last 3 months

Cheers


----------



## Mani181 (Jun 7, 2016)

NB said:


> Which round are you talking about ?
> No one in 189 has been invited at 65 points in the last 3 months
> 
> Cheers


I have two of my friends who got invite with 65 points from Victorian State Nomination (5 additional points) in the month of April and May respectively.


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

No one has visibility into the 190 invites, so no one will be able to answer your question, unfortunately.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani181 said:


> I have two of my friends who got invite with 65 points from Victorian State Nomination (5 additional points) in the month of April and May respectively.


There are no rounds in state nominations.
So don’t mix up words and create confusion 
The states may send invites 3 times in 1 month or not send any in 3 months
It’s totally their prerogative 
No one in the world can predict a SS 
Cheers


----------



## Ishtiaqkhan (May 25, 2018)

HI, 
Please will anyobe can confirm that invitation round will be held in this month i-e June.
Thanks,
Regards


----------



## sanam2714 (May 8, 2019)

Ishtiaqkhan said:


> HI,
> Please will anyobe can confirm that invitation round will be held in this month i-e June.
> Thanks,
> Regards




On 11th June 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

It happened last night apparently. At least according to ISCAH.


----------

